# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Recife54 - Setup e Diário

## Artur Fonseca

Boas, aqui fica o setup do Recife54, um nano originalmente pensado para fauna e flora de recife, que porém entretanto tem também albergado alguns invertebrados e algas da nossa costa  :SbSourire2:  



*Montagem*
26 Novembro 2007

*Peixes*
2 x Amphiprion Ocellaris
1 x Chaetodermis Pencilligerus
1 x Halichoeres Chrysus
1 x Paracanthurus Hepatus
1 x Pseudocheilinus Hexataenia
1 x Zebrassoma Flavescens

*Camarões*
1 x Lysmata Amboinensis
3 x Lysmata Seticaudata

*Invertebrados*
2 x Eremitas
1 x Holothuria Sp. "Pepino do mar castanho com espinhos"
? x Monodonta Lineata "Burrie"
11 x Nassários
1 x Palaemon Serratus "Camarão Espinho"
3 x Turbos

*Corais*
Acropora Formosa Sp.
Amplexidiscus rosa
Caulastrea verde
Clavularia Viridis (Green Star Polyps)
Echinophyllia Aspera
Entacmaea Quadricolor amarela esverdeada (morreu...)
Euphyllia Ancora
Euphyllia Glabrescens
Euphyllia Paradivisa
Euphyllia Parancora
Galaxea Astreata
Montipora ??? verde
Montipora Capricornis verde
Pocilopora amarela
Pocilopora rosa
Ricordea ???
Sarcophytum Sp.
Seriatopora Caliendrum
Seriatopora Hystrix roxa
Sinularia Sp.
Zoanthus Sp.

*Macroalgas*
Caulerpa Prolifera (desapareceu)
Caulerpa Racemosa
Chaetomorpha Sp.

*Características Técnicas*
Dimensões: 60x30x30 cm3; 47 litros (54 brutos)
Sump: Cilindro de 12 litros para decantação (temporariamente desactivado)
Filtragem: AquaClear 70, volume de cerca de 3 litros, com filter pad de lã na primeira fase e um mini-refúgio com macro-algas
Termostato: Jagger 75W (25ºC)
Iluminação: 72 watts (calha ShinMao 4xT5 60cm com 3 x T5 Aquamedic (1 x Reef White 15000K + 1 x Marine White 10000K + 1 x Reef Blue); Moonlight: Hagen Marina Micro Led Aquarium Light 2 x leds azuis
Circulação: 3700l/h (1 x Tunze 6025 2500l/h + AquaClear 70 1200l/h)
Rocha Viva: 7.9kg
Areão: 4kg do tipo esférico (com 2 a 3 cm de altura), que estou a substituir progressivamente para areão fino, tipo sugar size
Escumador: Aquamedic Miniflotor modificado com bomba venturi Newjet 700l/h

*Alimentação*
Tropical Marine Gran regularmente, Sera marine gran, Nori; Nutron Bloodworms, Artémia eclodida, ocasionalmente

*Manutenção*
Diária: reposição de água evaporada manualmente com água da companhia (cloro, fosfatos e metais pesados aglutinados quimicamente)
Semanal: TPA de 10% (6 litros) com água natural do mar + limpeza das esponjas brancas do filtro. Adição de 5ml dos componentes Sera Marin 3-7 (Elementos Traço, Estrôncio, Magnésio), aliás o de magnésio nem sempre... e uma gota do componente 7 (Iodo), por vezes de dois em dois dias.
Cálcio: Adição de 5ml de Sera Marin, componentes 1 e 2 (Ca e kH), de três em três dias, que corresponde a aproximadamente 25ppm de cálcio para um consumo diário de 8ppm. Se o kH estiver demasiado baixo (< 7ºd), normalmente no caso das TPAs, adição de um pouco de Tripple Buffer da Tropic Marin
Limpeza Vidros: lavagem e escovagem com Hagen Marina Algae Magnet + raspagem com Hobby Klingen Magnet Jumbo + limpeza externa vidro com limpador vidros auto
Aditivos: Sempre que necessário, algumas gotas de Ultra Life da OceanLife, para anular os nitratos e fosfatos; Na preparação da água da torneira para osmose adição de Sera Aquatan + Sera Phosvec; ocasionalmente, essencialmente na fase de ciclagem, Sera Nitrivec







O tópico da montagem encontra-se aqui:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?p=97879

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Boas Artur, o Codium Tomentosum tem-se mantido bem a essa temperatura?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas Artur, o Codium Tomentosum tem-se mantido bem a essa temperatura?


Boas Nuno, as algas andam à solta no aqua, à deriva conforme a corrente ou os invertebrados as levem.  :Smile:  O codium neste momento tem partes repletas de alga coralina e aparentemente está ok, mas sinceramente não tenho estado muito atento às algas... Nas fotos que tirei esta semana dá para ver uma parte da alga, vou ver se coloco mais fotos amanhã

----------


## NunoAlexandre

ok artur e que ja tentei ter no refugio essaalga e acaba sempre por morrer

----------


## Jose Neves

Artur tens que pedir umas algas ao Jacques Cousteau, Julio Verne e Moby Dick  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Algumas fotos de dia 21.02.2008...

             

Na sexta foto dá para ver os novos frags de corais moles: uma sinulária branca e uma euphilya verde. E na penúltima foto, dois dos nassários.

Espero que gostem das fotos... resolvi passar a colocar neste formato para não se queixarem de imagens grandes e lentas a abrir... assim vai-se vendo uma a uma aos poucos... hehe... mas claro que se gostarem de uma ou outra em particular, podem sempre fazer um quote com a versão 800x600  :Wink:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Artur,

Tens o aquário infestado de cianos, deves ter algum desequilíbrio no aquário, enquanto tentas descobrir as causas, tenta aspirar isso e faz tpas duas vezes por semana a ver se elas desaparecem.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá Artur,
> 
> Tens o aquário infestado de cianos, deves ter algum desequilíbrio no aquário, enquanto tentas descobrir as causas, tenta aspirar isso e faz tpas duas vezes por semana a ver se elas desaparecem.
> 
> Cumps,
> Miguel


Boas...

O Miguel tem toda a razão, apenas um apontamento ao que ele disse... Podes soprar as ciano com uma bomba e depois fazes a TPA, assim aproveitas e remove-las do aquário facilmente!

Um abraço e boa manutenção!  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Mais uma carrada de fotos.. do dia 27.02.2008...

                   
(continua...)

----------


## Artur Fonseca

(continua...)

----------


## Artur Fonseca



----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Artur tens que pedir umas algas ao Jacques Cousteau, Julio Verne e Moby Dick


hehehe  :SbSourire:  




> Tens o aquário infestado de cianos, deves ter algum desequilíbrio no aquário, enquanto tentas descobrir as causas, tenta aspirar isso e faz tpas duas vezes por semana a ver se elas desaparecem.


Boas Miguel, não estou muito familiarizado com as ciano-bactérias mas presumo que sejam aquelas algas castanhas/escuras que se vê nas fotos no vidro de trás e em algumas partes da rocha, nomeadamente naquela foto lateral, que dá para ver a parte de trás das rochas com com essas algas, certo? 

  

Eu sinceramente tenho deixado aquele vidro de trás intacto propositadamente , e só limpo semanalmente os vidros da frente e dos lados, isto para deixar alguma "comida" para os invertebrados e equipa de limpeza. Mas se realmente essas algas castanhas são perigosas vou ter de tratar da saúde delas... Por isso em breve vou então limpar o vidro traseiro.

No areão não notei assim tantas mas vou ver se também limpo com sifão.




> O Miguel tem toda a razão, apenas um apontamento ao que ele disse... Podes soprar as ciano com uma bomba e depois fazes a TPA, assim aproveitas e remove-las do aquário facilmente!


Muito obrigado pela dica. Em princípio amanhã já vou dar uma limpadela geral e a próxima TPA também será em breve, no domingo.

Em relação aos corais moles recém chegados, avisaram-me por MP que as ciano-bactérias poderão matá-los. De qualquer forma, para já, após exame visual, a sinulária tem uma ou outra alga mas parece-me ser coralina, portanto no problem... e a frag de euphylia está porreira tb.

Já agora, aproveito para pedir, se alguém puder confirmar, nas fotos dos camarões há um que aparenta estar com ovos e portanto ser um camarão espinho (da nossa costa) fêmea. Será mesmo?

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

As cianobactérias não são as castanhas, é esse manto cor de vinho que cobre as rochas, atenção, não confundas isso com alga coralina, a alga coralina é dura, as cianos são moles, ao passar a mão ou ao apontar a bomba, soltam-se da rocha, se fizeres uma pesquisa no fórum por "cianobactérias" ou "cianos" vais encontrar muita informação sobre o assunto e como remover.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Chiça...  :EEK!:   e eu a pensar que aqueles filamentos cor tinto era alga coralina... realmente as rochas estão repletas disso

Será boa ideia retirar a rocha viva para um balde e escová-la para tirar essas cianos? E depois aspirar o areão

É que se limpar as rochas com uma bomba de circulação no aqua aquilo deve ficar infestado...

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Chiça...   e eu a pensar que aqueles filamentos cor tinto era alga coralina... realmente as rochas estão repletas disso
> 
> Será boa ideia retirar a rocha viva para um balde e escová-la para tirar essas cianos? E depois aspirar o areão
> 
> É que se limpar as rochas com uma bomba de circulação no aqua aquilo deve ficar infestado...


Boas,

Como dizia o José Francisco, usa uma bomba (aponta para a rocha), elas soltam-se e depois com uma mangueira fina retiras as algas (aspiras), se retirares as rochas as cianos ficam coladas e é mais difícil de tirar (acho eu).
Tira logo que possas, experimenta aspirar directamente com a mangueira, se não estiver a saír, então usas a bomba. 

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Duarte Araujo

com umas trocas de água levas isso ao sitio! agora vai dar algum trabalho... 

mas não te preocupes mta com essa confusão que fizeste  :SbOk:   é natural de quem ainda está a começar.

aliás, isto se fosse a uns meses atras diria que estavas no bom caminho para pertenceres à equipa Reefforum  :yb624:   :yb624:  o importante era escrever muito e saber pouco

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, já estou a sifonar com um tubo fininho e está a ser uma beleza, as algas são aspiradas lindamente  :SbOk:  Vou aproveitar também para dar um pequeno arranjo nos equipamentos, a ver se melhoro a estética geral  :SbOk3:  Agradecido pelas dicas  :yb677:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Ontem acabei por pegar em toda a rocha e colocar de novo, com uma nova disposição. A parte direita já está definitiva. O lado esquerdo ainda vou considerar colocar aquela rocha maior mais "ao alto" a ver se esconde a bomba e o escumador. O termostato tombou... agora está de lado... hehe... ainda não no sítio definitivo, tou a pensar colocá-lo perto do fundo ou então perto da superfície, assim haverá sempre um ângulo para fotografar o aqua sem ele visível   :Smile:  Com a mexida na rocha e a sifonagem do areão, o aqua acabou por ficar com a água completamente turva, pelo que nem tirei uma única foto ontem...

Então aqui ficam as fotos de hoje... 03.03.2008... o escumador de bolhas de ar é uma maravilha  :Smile: 

                 
(continua...)

----------


## Artur Fonseca

PS: Ah, esqueci-me de referir que também fiz uma TPA de uns 10 litros... e amanhã faço outra igual

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Aqui fica uma actualização fotográfica do nano... 

Desde finais de Abril que tenho estado a estagiar noutra cidade, então a manutenção do aqua tem sido apenas aos fins-de-semana, TPA's, alimentar invertebrados, pouco mais.

Está com uma praga de aiptasias.... :EEK!:

Sei que dá para eliminá-las com injecção de kalk nelas, mas ainda não tive oportunidade de arranjar uma seringa emprestada de um drogado... lol :SbSourire2:

Por outro lado, sei que há uma espécie de camarão que lhes chama um petisco - Peppemint Shrimp; Lysmata wurdemanni - tenho ver se arranjo um... 

                   
(continua...)

----------


## Artur Fonseca

PS: notei que a sinularia também está aparentemente mais pequena e agora que comparei com as fotos de Março, a evolução negativa (tipo atrofiamento) é notória... parece que está a perder ramificação...

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

boas, Eu ainda estou tambem no inicio e nem montei o aqua, mas olhando para o teu aquario vejo que tava bonito nesta foto:


Parece-me é que tem sido vitima da tua falta de tempo  :Icon Cry: 

Gosto tambem de ver as fotos maiores  :yb665:  

Mas julgo que tás no bom caminho e com cuidado o aqua fica mais bonito ainda!

Um abraço, boa sorte

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, realmente estive uns tempos com pouca disponibilidade para os hobbies, então só consegui manutenção mínima.

Entretanto, este Domingo iniciei um ataque para controlar as aiptasias. Uma vez que tenho vergonha de ir a uma farmácia comprar uma seringa, estava por aqui a pensar e lembrei-me de uns ferros de soldar que tinha por cá a apanhar pó...  :Big Grin:  Então Domingo e Segunda, estive a fritar aiptasias. Tirei as rochas uma a uma para um balde e fui neutralizando-as. É curioso que no aquário, vê-se tipo 40 em cada rocha, mas no balde e, especialmente, fora de água, só consigo ver umas 10 dessas 40. Então as maiores consegui despachar mas reparei, após colocar de volta a rocha no aqua, que ainda sobraram muitas, mais pequenas, que estavam mais protegidas nos buracos.

Entretanto uma colecta de água e novos corais. Amanhã, com a água já mais estabilizada, coloco aqui novas fotos.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Após uma valente manutenção (fritar aiptasias, troca de água significativa, introdução de novos corais e um layout em mudança), aqui deixo uma fotos actualizadas...

Há dois dias...


Agora...


E tal como prometido, mais fotos com mais pormenor...

Dica: clicar nas fotos pequenas para ver em maior resolução

              

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Novidades...

Além dos novos corais, introduzi no nano um pequeno amphiprion ocellaris, também na semana passada. É com felicidade que vejo que se adaptou bem, pois os primeiros dias são cruciais e aparentemente está rijo e para as curvas.  :Vitoria:   :yb663:  

E correndo tudo bem, em breve estou a pensar arranjar-lhe um companheiro.  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

Eu diria que tem um aspecto super natural!

A natureza, é um local cruel, ter n espécies num pequeno espaço no mundo natural é impossivel, embora eu compreenda que isto seja mais apelativa À vista...

...Eu sinceramente gostei...pode melhorar concerteza se te dedicares mais, mas nota-se boa dedicação...

portanto parabéns, porque nanos com saúde não é para toda a gente...

MAnter um nano é tremendamente mais dificil que um aquário maior...

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas Artur

Apesar de ja ter vsito o teu setup noutra altura, despertou me a atençao pelo o facto de andares a procura de algo para eleminar aptasias e vi ver, realmente isso "aptasiado", como isso aconteceu? veio na rocha?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Obrigado António pelos comentários  :SbOk: 

Boas Anthony, dei uma olhada nas fotos mais antigas e vejo que em Fevereiro tinha uma aiptasia numa das rochas. Se a tivesse neutralizado na altura... mas pronto.. de qualquer forma, entre Maio e Agosto estive com pouca disponibilidade, pois só podia fazer manutenção ao fim-de-semana, então elas tornaram-se uma praga... Vou ter de tratá-las da saúde, se possível em conjunto com um predador tipo camarão ou berghia, pois há uma semana tentei o método do ferro de soldar, só que passado uns dias voltaram em força...  :Whistle:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Umas fotos com a moonlight...







 :Cool:

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas,
Novidades na luta contra as aiptasias?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas,
> Novidades na luta contra as aiptasias?


Boas, ainda continuo com a praga... está difícil arranjar os Seticaudata... os Berghia são caríssimos... talvez tente um peixe-folha... com injecção de kalk ou limão concentrado, consigo eliminar algumas mas depois voltam a aparecer em força... tem de ser com um predador natural acho..  :yb665:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Actualização...

Novas Entradas

30/Set/2008 Caulastrea, Clavularia Viridis (Green Star Polyps) e Galaxea Astreata

02/Out/2008 Amphiprion Ocellaris (I)

25/Out/2008 Amphiprion Ocellaris (II)

27/Out/2008 1kg de Areia de Coral Extra-fina 0.5-1mm (substituição progressiva do areão actual, aquele das esferas que suja-se muito e deixa espaço para os detritos)

28/Out/2008 Acropora Formosa Sp. e Seriatopora Caliendrum

Fotos

Acropora Formosa:


Seriatopora Caliendrum


Vista Geral




Par de Ocellaris:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Na quinta-feira passada o Recife 54 recebeu um novo habitante: um predador de aiptasias  :Olá:  

Ainda não vou divulgar a espécie mas posso comunicar que aparentemente está a aclimatizar-se bem e há poucos minutos estava a observar o aquário e vi uma cena espantosa: uma aiptasia pequena/média, de uns 5 a 10mm, ser devorada por ele numa questão de centésimos de segundo, foi lindo!  :HaEbouriffe:  

Resta-me rezar para que o bichinho continue a adaptar-se bem e tenha uma boa estadia, e se possível, neutralize a carrada de aiptasias que por lá andam.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Actualização...

Novas Entradas

30/Out/2008 Chelmon Rostratus  :SbClown:  

03/Nov/2008 Escumador Aqua Medic Miniflotor  :Pracima:  

Novas Fotos





Cerca de 1 a 2 horas após colocar o escumador a bombar já tinha tirado aquela mistela e a espumar muito bem. Ainda tenho um problema de calibração, pois o escumador é bastante maior do que imaginava e no cilindro sump, apesar de uns 25 a 30cm de altura de água, o pescoço do miniflotor ainda fica um pouco acima. Mas com mais potência na bomba de ar de escape duplo de rendimento, aquilo ficou a bulir.  :SbOk:  







Dá para notar que ainda existem montes de aiptasias granditas, mas as mais pequenas, com umas espetadelas de kalk e sumo de limão concentrado e com a preciosa ajuda do novo amiguinho, que já vi papar por duas vezes umas aiptasias pequenas assim como que em 2 décimos de segundo, acho que está no bom caminho.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Um vídeo com o pequeno chelmon a papar uma pequena aiptasia...



e a sequência em imagem...



 :Palmas:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## AndreCardoso

Esse aquario é mesmo muito pequeno para um chelmon.. mesmo que seja por apenas umas semanas vais stressar muito o bixo   :SbOk2:  
De qualquer maneira espero ver esse nano a bombar o mais depressa possivel.. com calma tempo e dedicaçao tudo vai ao sitio

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Actualização de Nova Entrada...

07/Nov/2008 Lysmata Amboinensis

----------


## NunoAlexandre

o aquário esta 5*******, mas esse rostratus ai?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Para essa praga das aptasias utilizo este produto da Red Sea:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo3DZYdAD2Y

e tenho tido bons resultados!!

Cumps

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Infelizmente uma baixa... perdi o Chelmon...

O segundo ocellaris acho que estava com parasitas de íctio e pegou ao Chelmon. Há dias fiz tratamento choque com medicamento num banho de 15 minutos para o Chelmon, pois ele continuava com comichão, inclusive roçava-se na rocha. Mas desde então perdeu o apetite... No sábado estava sempre num sítio, com corrente forte, com a cabeça apontada para a superfície. No Domingo já estava sem vida...  :Icon Cry:  Nestes últimos dias não o via comer... ele costumava bicar o areão e as aiptasias...

Provavelmente com o stress no nano ficou mais susceptível ao íctio...

Acho que arranjei o camarão limpador um pouco tarde também...

 :yb663:

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

muito original a forma como colocas as fotos...bonito nano :Pracima:  

Um abraço

----------


## carlos teodosio

desculpe a pergunta. vc eh de portugal? seu aqua eh lindo. sou novo no aqua marinho. porfavor me diz oq vc acha desse setup!!!

Inicio: 06/11/2008
Nome do aquario: Recife dos palhaços.
aqua: 60*30*40(c,l,a) 72 litros brutos.
agua: de torneira no inicio da ciclagem. ( depois agua de lagão). 
sump: sem sump.
skimmer: seclone com bomba MJ 1200 e skilter 250.
iluminação: calha 2 T8 de 20w e 1 azul 20w ( todas buyo)
circulação: MJ 1200 
densidade:1024
aquecedor: sem aquecedor 
refrigeração: 1 coller 12w
subtrato: +- 12 kg de halimeda
rocha: 4,300kg rocha sintetica e 1 de rocha vulcanica.
sal sintetico: corallife 1320kg + 800g de sal red sea do mar vermelho.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> desculpe a pergunta. vc eh de portugal? seu aqua eh lindo. sou novo no aqua marinho. porfavor me diz oq vc acha desse setup!!!
> 
> Inicio: 06/11/2008
> Nome do aquario: Recife dos palhaços.
> aqua: 60*30*40(c,l,a) 72 litros brutos.
> agua: de torneira no inicio da ciclagem. ( depois agua de lagão). 
> sump: sem sump.
> skimmer: seclone com bomba MJ 1200 e skilter 250.
> iluminação: calha 2 T8 de 20w e 1 azul 20w ( todas buyo)
> ...


Boas, no geral o setup parece-me bem. Apenas uma dúvida...

sobre a circulação, o skimmer hang-on e a MaxiJet são integrados ou em separado? Se colocar uma fonte de circulação em cada lado do aqua para gerar correntes concorrentes será uma boa ideia para a circulação de água e para os corais.  :SbOk:

----------


## carlos teodosio

olá obigado pela dica, mais não tenho corais e nem muito R$ para comprar agora mais logo penso em por. tenho 2 bombas mj a do skimmer e de circulação e o filtro skilter com lã, carvão e bioball e ele tambem funciona como skimmer pois tem o sistema completo.Terça colocei meu 1° peixe. mais é muito barulhento.
A hoje vou comprar +- 1kg de rocha viva, meu amigo vai desativar o nano dele. vc conhece esse sal corallife? sabe se eh bom?   

foto do aqua.

aqui sem a bomba de circulação



sistema skimmer e skilter

[IMG][/IMG]



1º peixe

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Novas Entradas...

03/Dez/2008 2 x Lysmata Seticaudata

Finalmente consegui arranjar estes camarões! A ver se os pikenos papam as aiptásias...  :SbSourire2:  

Saídas...

03/Dez/2008 Cilindro 6 litros Sump

Ontem fiz uma limpeza geral do cilindro, escumador, bomba de reposição... montei novamente... passados uns minutos de colocar em funcionamento ouço um estalido... olho para o cilindro e a água começa a cair... felizmente estava ali mesmo a limpar o aquário, retirei os tubos de overflow, e peguei logo num tubo/mangueira para escoar a água que estava dentro do cilindro (uns 5 a 6 litros)... mesmo assim ainda largou uns litros na mesa... uma pequena inundação...

Apesar deste azar, acho que tive muita sorte! Se não estivesse na altura por perto, o cilindro rachado iria esvaziar pelo menos 70% e com o overflow ferrado possivelmente uns 60% ou mais da água do aquário ... Louvado seja Deus ( e já agora, o Magalhães também)  :yb677:   :yb663:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos...

Lysmata Seticaudata

----------


## carlos teodosio

artur vc usa um filtro comum? vc ja teve proiblema com o aqua por usar um fitro biologico? seu aquario está lindo com esse coral no meio.

semana passada comprei uma rocha viva e ganhei uma estrela do mar e uma muda de coral zoanthus!!!! 

vou colocar fotos.

----------


## PedroMariani

Boas Artur, como é que se estão a portar os teus seticaudatas?? é que eu tembem tenho uma praga de aptasias e já fiz a táctica do ferro de soldar e elas apareceram em força uns dias depois e agora tambem tenho 3 seticaudatas mas até há data ainda não os vi a tocarem em nenhuma, e sim eu sei que eles só saem há noite mas mesmo assim ainda não reparei numa redução das mesmas.

Abraço.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> artur vc usa um filtro comum? vc ja teve proiblema com o aqua por usar um fitro biologico? seu aquario está lindo com esse coral no meio.


uso aquele filtro externo de mochila para fazer filtragem mecânica (remover as particulas em suspensão com as esponjas e lã de vidro) mas só durante 2 ou 3 dias seguidos. depois lavo as esponjas e só volto a ligar o filtro quando notar que o aqua precisa de ser limpo. é para compensar o facto de não ter sump.  :SbOk:  




> Boas Artur, como é que se estão a portar os teus seticaudatas?? é que eu tembem tenho uma praga de aptasias e já fiz a táctica do ferro de soldar e elas apareceram em força uns dias depois e agora tambem tenho 3 seticaudatas mas até há data ainda não os vi a tocarem em nenhuma, e sim eu sei que eles só saem há noite mas mesmo assim ainda não reparei numa redução das mesmas.


os meus também ainda não os vi a atacar as aiptasias. eles estão quase sempre escondidos na traseira entre as rochas. nestes dias pareceu-me que algumas aiptasias estavam um pouco "esfarrapadas" mas perfeitamente activas, talvez tenha sido uma investida dos camarões. acho que com um pouco de paciência eles de um dia para o outro limpam as aiptasias. possivelmente terei de fazer um dia ou dois de jejum para avivar-lhes o apetite...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## carlos teodosio

Artur percebi que você usa um sistema diferente como sump um tipo de ''vazo''. não sei, com o skimmer, termometro,bomba de retorno e etc...
mais não tem nem um tipo de lã, carvão, ceramica ou bioball. esse sistema funciona como sump? é bom? estou pensando em montar  um sump com +- 10 litros bem simples mais não quero furar o aqua e nem cortar do lado. o que você aconcelha? se tiver algum desenho e simple e facil de montar passa pra mim.

grato!!!      

minha estrela



mudinha de um coral zoanthus na rocha viva

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Artur percebi que você usa um sistema diferente como sump um tipo de ''vazo''. não sei, com o skimmer, termometro,bomba de retorno e etc...
> mais não tem nem um tipo de lã, carvão, ceramica ou bioball. esse sistema funciona como sump? é bom? estou pensando em montar  um sump com +- 10 litros bem simples mais não quero furar o aqua e nem cortar do lado. o que você aconcelha? se tiver algum desenho e simple e facil de montar passa pra mim.


Boas Carlos,

De facto estava a usar um cilindro de 6 litros para uma espécie de Sump. Basicamente para colocar o escumador, umas matérias de remoção de fosfatos e tentar um tipo de decantação de sedimentos. Como não estava a usar filtro de lã nem esponja, aquilo acumulava alguns sedimentos mas retornava alguns para o aqua. Entretanto o cilindro rachou e estou a remediar usando um garrafão de plástico apenas para ter o escumador a funcionar. Entretanto também tenho usado um filtro de mochila Aquaclear 50, com carvão activo e esponjas, e este sim, é um excelente filtro para sedimentos. Recomendo vivamente. Aliás, há uns modelos 70 e 110, bem maiores, que se puder vou tentar arranjar. Só convém fazer a limpeza das esponjas com regularidade, tipo mínimo uma ou mais vezes por semana. Idealmente usaria uma sump, mas no meu caso de momento não posso ter.

----------


## carlos teodosio

boas artur

tenho um skilter250 não sei se conhece, ele funciona como um filtro biologico e tem o sistema de um skimmer acoplado com um copo coletor. funciona muito bem, me ajuda muito é um pouco barulhento mais da pra se acustuma.
essa semana comprei um coral zoanthus e mais rv. estou sem hqi e não tenho t5 só lampadas brancas porem coloco, magnesio, vitamina aeb para  RV, corretor de calcio e iodo. será que vai ajudar o coral?

vc tem esse tipo de coral? sei q é lindo!!!

vou montar um sump essa semana mando fotos depois!

----------


## LuisNobre

boas...desculpa se noa vi mas qual e a iluminação do aquario??? os corais duros estao se a portar bem??estao a crescer??com que frequencia fazes tpa´s nisso e adicionas kalk ou algo do genero?

----------


## carlos teodosio

ola luis se a pergunta for pra mim, bom uso 2 lampadas brancas de 20w e coloco magnesio, corretor de calcio, iodo e e vitaminas a e b para rochas vivas. não esperava colocar rv agora e muito mesmo coral, mais um amigo estava desmontando seu nano e me vendou as rv e seu coral. estou para colocar hqi tenho um e vou ver se está funcionando.

isso foi no começo mudei o aqua de lugar! 



meu skilter




o coral veio um pouco mal essa foto foi no dia que ele chegou



muito musgo na rocha 



as fotos não estão boas mas dar pra ter nosão.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> boas...desculpa se noa vi mas qual e a iluminação do aquario??? os corais duros estao se a portar bem??estao a crescer??com que frequencia fazes tpa´s nisso e adicionas kalk ou algo do genero?


Boas Luis,

O aqua tem uma calha de iluminação com 2 x T5 de 24W, portanto 48W total.

Os dois frags de corais duros (seriatopora e acropora) estão um pouco atrofiados... tenho estado a resolver um problema de fosfatos e a tentar reduzir os nitratos, bem como colocá-los mais próximo da superfície para receberem mais intensidade luminosa. Não notei qualquer crescimento. A acropora começou a branquear na base mas acho que este problema já estabilizou. A caliendrum, perdeu algumas zooxantelas e está meio careca, possivelmente devido a ter caído da rocha. Entretanto penso estar a recuperar. 

Tenho feito trocas semanais com água natural. Tenho adicionado Tripple Buffer quando o kH baixa e Bio-cálcio quase diariamente, ambos da Tropic Marin. Há umas semanas fiz uma folha no Excel com medições de cálcio e desde que coloquei os corais duros aparentemente o aqua está a consumir diariamente cerca de 25ppm de cálcio. A este ritmo o bio-cálcio vai-se num instante... hehe.. Com o Tripple Buffer já resulta melhor, tem efeitos para uma semana +- com o kH nos 12ºd. Ainda tenho alguma dificuldade nos conceitos de Ca vs kH. Tenho vindo a perceber que podemos ter por exemplo o Ca nos 440ppm com kH a 8ºd; ou um kH nos 12ºd e Ca acima de 350ppm; aparentemente nestas duas situações o sistema terá uma boa relação cálcio vs reserva alcalina. Será?

A grande vantagem destes dois aditivos é que não alteram o pH. Quando usava kalkwasser notava que o pH subia bastante. De qualquer forma estou a considerar voltar ao kalk, pois apesar de tudo parece-me ser mais económico, especialmente agora com corais duros.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Actualizações...

O cilindro sump de 6 litros que partiu, arranjei um outro cilindro substituto e com maior litragem. Este novo acho que tem uns 12 litros brutos.  :SbSourire2:  

Ontem arranjei um AquaClear 110, um filtro de mochila potente. É bastante popular nos EUA em que o pessoal o usa como refúgio para macro-algas. Tem cerca de 3 litros para matérias filtrantes e um fluxo de 1900l/h com saída em cascata de uns 30cm.  :SbOk:  Ontem cheguei a casa e instalei o filtro no aqua doce de 200 litros para testar. Infelizmente passado umas horas notei que rachou no lado esquerdo, junto à saída de água e apoio do vidro. Acho que o peso da água + o do carvão activo excederam a resistência do apoio. Notei também que o Tubo em U de intake estava com bolhas de ar, suspeitei de haver algum orifício no plástico. Hoje de manhã confirmei, tem mesmo uma falha na colagem, pois verteu água quando testei ao contrário. Entretanto tentei remediar essa falha e a rachadela da caixa do filtro com silicone. Possivelmente irei precisar de super-cola ou uma fita isolante. De resto, apesar de tudo e deste azar ter afectado um pouco o entusiasmo, continuo a pensar que vai dar um refúgio fantástico para o nano. Este bicho é tão grande que acho que dá inclusive para colocar o termostato.  :SbSourire2:  

Em termos de corais, hoje deverei receber um frag de Euphyllia Glabrescens. E possivelmente vou ver se trago mais alguns frags de umas lojas. Vi um de Amplexidiscus rosado lindíssimo. E tentado a trazer uma Entacmaea Quadcolor.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Mais uns vídeozitos, após instalação do refúgio, nota-se que na altura estava sem o papel de fundo azul turquesa...

Recife54 - 03 Jan 2009 - 01 (Geral)

Recife54 - 03 Jan 2009 - 02 (Geral ângulo superior)

Recife54 - 03 Jan 2009 - 03 (Percurso dos Corais)

Recife54 - 03 Jan 2009 - 04 (Anémona)

Recife54 - 03 Jan 2009 - 05 (Jaquim)

Recife54 - 03 Jan 2009 - 06 (Monet, Némô e Jaquim)

Recife54 - 03 Jan 2009 - 07 (Um Caranguejo Intruso Mistério)

Recife54 - 03 Jan 2009 - 08 (Percurso Geral)

Recife54 - 03 Jan 2009 - 09 (Seticaudata)

Recife54 - 03 Jan 2009 - 10 (Jaquim, Palhaços e Companhia)

Recife54 - 03 Jan 2009 - 11 (Jaquim e a Mania das Limpezas)

Recife54 - 03 Jan 2009 - 12 (Palhaços Disputam Anémona)

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Teste do AquaClear 110 no Aqua200 (doce de 200 litros e 120cm)







Entretanto coloquei os as três matérias filtrantes de origem (esponja, carvão activo e cerâmicas), enchi de água e liguei-o.

Umas três ou quatro horas depois passo no quarto e reparo que o filtro tinha cedido, no suporte que assenta no vidro do aqua, plástico com rachadelas, a verter água. Fiquei deprimido, desliguei o filtro e fui dormir. No dia seguinte lá ganhei coragem e experimentei reparar as rachadelas com silicone e fita-cola. Apesar do azar, ao menos foi o filtro que cedeu e não o vidro do aqua...  :Smile: 

Testei no Recife54, tendo o cuidado de agora nunca o deixar só apoiado no vidro e sim na base, para tal usei uma série de caixas de plástico de CDs que tinha por aqui a apanhar pó. Ao lado do nano (60x30x30) dá para ver que este senhor filtro é um bicho grande.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Actualizações...

31/Dez/2008 - Frag de Euphyllia Glabrescens

05/Jan/2009 - Substituição das lâmpadas Hailea (T5HO 24W : Sunshine 10000K + Extra Reef actínica) que já estavam a funcionar há cerca de um ano por duas ATI Aquablue Special; notei que a luz ficou ligeiramente mais "avermelhada/amarelada" e a Acropora ficou com melhor aspecto, além do castanho dela agora noto-lhe os tons esverdeados.

09/Jan - A Glabrescens num espaço de dias recolheu os pólipos, fechou-se e neste dia morreu... suspeito que devido ao "Brown Jelly"  :Frown:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

E agora umas fotos tiradas a 03 Janeiro 2009...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

(continuação...)

----------


## Artur Fonseca

(e mais estas, por último...)

----------


## Gonçalo Oliveira

Olá Artur :Olá:  

Isso está com bom aspecto! Gostei bastante da evolução! Pena o chelmon...

Reparei que não tens caulerpa racemosa. Houve algum problema com aquela que te arranjei? Se precisares de mais diz.

Abraço,
Gonçalo

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Isso está com bom aspecto! Gostei bastante da evolução! Pena o chelmon...
> 
> Reparei que não tens caulerpa racemosa. Houve algum problema com aquela que te arranjei? Se precisares de mais diz.


Boas Gonçalo, obrigado pelo comentário. A racemosa na altura coloquei-a no aqua, pois a sump cilindro não tinha iluminação, num daqueles vasos de plástico das plantas e durante uns dias lá esteve. Entretanto acabou por desaparecer... não sei se morreu ou se terá sido devorada pelos habitantes, mas suspeito que possa ter ficado enfraquecida no transporte com o frio que fazia na altura... Entretanto, agora além da caulerpa prolifera no aqua, tenho também chaetomorpha num filtro/refúgio. Se quiseres podemos combinar um dia, arranjo-te uma muda da chaeto e cravo mais uma da racemosa.  :SbOk:

----------


## Ruda Batista

Boas,
Adorei seu aquario, está de mais!! :SbOk2: 
Estou querendo montar uma aqua e ouvi falar sobre o reator de cácio e queria saber se voce usa e  se é necessario...
Meu aquario seria como o teu com bastante corais, qual é a dimensão do teu?
Grato

Ah!!! ja ia esquecendo, e o preço dos corais, quanto você gastou, em média?

Grato (novamente :HaEbouriffe: )

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas,
> Adorei seu aquario, está de mais!!
> Estou querendo montar uma aqua e ouvi falar sobre o reator de cácio e queria saber se voce usa e  se é necessario...
> Meu aquario seria como o teu com bastante corais, qual é a dimensão do teu?
> Grato
> 
> Ah!!! ja ia esquecendo, e o preço dos corais, quanto você gastou, em média?
> 
> Grato (novamente)


Boas,

Obrigado pelo comentário. Não tenho reactor de cálcio apesar de que gostaria de ter. Tenho adicionado biocálcio e buffer da Tropic Marin. Com os dois frags de SPS estava a ter consumos diários de 25ppm de cálcio, então notei que teria de adicionar diariamente uma colher de biocálcio para manter o nível de concentração ideal. Entretanto desisti do biocálcio e estou a usar apenas o buffer, que adiciono uma colher por semana e sobe o kH para os 12ºd sensivelmente. A dimensão do aquário é de 60x30x30 cm3. Os corais fui comprando aos poucos. Os preços variaram entre os 15 e os 35 euros assim por alto.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Novas fotos... 06 Março 2009...









































Neste momento tem alguns problemas...

Cianobactérias que estou a experimentar eliminar com eritromicina...

Aqueles berlindes vermelhos e verdes...

Algas filamentosas verdes, que se notam particularmente à volta da Caulastrea verde... possivelmente devido a já não ter burriés, ouriço e turbos...

E o pior, acho que perdi os dois frags SPS... a acropora branqueou e a seriatopora provavelmente também e está cheia de algas verdes... Isto porque aqui há umas semanas chateei-me com o overflow e removi o cilindro sump juntamente com o escumador... então tem estado apenas com o filtro de mochila com chaetomorpha e carvão activado...

----------


## Ruda Batista

Desculpe, como sou niciante não entendi direito :Admirado: , o buffer é para regular o ph, certo? Então atualmente você não usa mais o bio-calcio? Mas e o desenvolvimento dos seu corais não tem mudadado desde que paraste de usar calcio? Eu posso usar calcio até os corais se desenvolverem e depois parar?
Descupe tantas perguntas :Admirado: 
Grato :SbOk5:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Desculpe, como sou niciante não entendi direito, o buffer é para regular o ph, certo? Então atualmente você não usa mais o bio-calcio? Mas e o desenvolvimento dos seu corais não tem mudadado desde que paraste de usar calcio? Eu posso usar calcio até os corais se desenvolverem e depois parar?
> Descupe tantas perguntas
> Grato


Sim, no caso de um pH baixo (<8.4) o buffer ajuda a subir o kH e o pH. Penso que o buffer consiste em cálcio e magnésio nas proporções correctas, pelo que aumenta a reserva alcalina e ajuda a estabilizar o pH. Tenho tido algum desenvolvimento nos corais moles. Os corais duros são mais difíceis e tive dificuldades tanto no uso de cálcio como na redução dos fosfatos.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Novas Fotos... 13 Março 2009

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 14 Março 2009

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 15 Março 2009

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 16 Março 2009 [set 1/3]

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 16 Março 2009 [set 2/3]

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 16 Março 2009 [set 3/3]

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Últimas novidades...

16/Março:
- melhoramento no layout... a caulerpa estava  espalhada por todo o lado... resolvi pegar em todos os pés e juntá-los num único molho e colocá-lo no centro atrás da rocha... e também tentei reorganizar a disposição da rocha e colocar o escumador num canto... coloquei corais pacíficos do lado esquerdo, e a anémona e corais mais agressivos do lado direito... gostei tanto do resultado que das dezenas de fotos não conseguia escolher as melhores  :Smile: 

13/Março:
- resolvi colar alguns frags a pedaços de rochas maiores (tinha por cá uma cola epoxy tunze), pois por exemplo a Euphylia paradivisa, a Sinularia, a Galaxea, estavam com pouco peso na base e os eremitas mexiam nelas ao passarem... assim ficaram mais fixas e nota-se especialmente a euphylia e sinulária, desde então, têm aberto e crescido fenomenalmente  :Smile: 

12/Março:
- Um dos ocellaris com sintoma de pop-eye (olho baço e inchado)
- Frags de Zoanthus e Parazoanthus + 2 Eremitas

09/Março:
- Frag de montipora verde

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 18 Março 2009

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 21 Março 2009 [set 1/2]

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 21 Março 2009 [set 2/2]

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Há cerca de uma semana fiz uma colecta de água natural e como havia burries trouxe uns 8. Os bacanos já estão a desbastar aquelas algas verdes filamentosas.  :SbOk3:  Acho que já não preciso do ouriço...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Boas Artur desde que comprei um diadema as algas filamentosas acabaram , usei burries e turbos da ria formosa que são espectaculares mas sem muito êxito,aconselho-te para a prevençao de algas um ouriço.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Eu coloquei os burriés manualmente nas algas e eles vão desbastando. Quando eles passearem para outros lados, pega-se de novo e coloca-se nas algas. Está a dar resultado.  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Só para ilustrar...

A eficácia dos Burriés no Desbastamento de Algas Verdes Filamentosas

Há meses, ainda tinha dos burriés antigos, um turbo e um ouriço, nenhum problema das algas verdes filamentosas:
 

Desde que fiquei sem burriés, turbo e ouriço, há uns dois a três meses, notei particularmente no extremo direito da caulastrea, que surgiram as verdes filamentosas:
      
Arranjei entretanto alguns eremitas mas acho que não petiscaram estas algas...

Foto de hoje, com os novos burriés recém chegados há dias (aquele tufo já está a ir com os quintos):
   

Em suma, a minha dica é: Para eliminar as algas verdes filamentosas, arranjar um conjunto de burriés da nossa costa. Se elas não começarem a desaparecer, colocar directamente os burriés sobre elas. Pois dependendo do tamanho do aquário e da quantidade de burriés, a probabilidade de eles desbastarem a zona por percurso aleatório pode não ser a melhor. Assim coloca-se directamente os tipos no repasto.  :Smile:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Infelizmente, por questões pessoais e familiares, decidi colocar este nano em hasta pública a venda total...  :Icon Cry:  :yb620: 

Pretendo juntar algum para adquirir uma carabina com mira ótica, para iniciar um novo hobbie de caça às aves...  :yb665: 

Viva o Glorioso Líder, José Sócrates Carvalho Pinto de Sousa, um bem haja!  :yb677:

----------


## carlos eduardo rodrigues

Boa tarde Arthur
Desculpe-me mas para alguem que dedica boa parte do seu tempo e dinheiro para cuidar da vida de peixes ,corais e invertebrados é um contracenso dedicar- se a um "hobby" que visa tirar a vida de outro ser vivo!

Carlos Eduardo Rodrigues

----------


## NunoAlexandre

não vejam isso por ai eu adoro animais , sou aquarofilista há 20 anos , e faço caça submarina desde sempre uma coisa não invalida a outra

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Esta sexta-feira o nano tinha perdido uns 5 a 10 litros de um dia para o outro... não percebi bem o que se passou... se foi alguma fuga tipo no filtro, ou as bombas de circulação (de noite ficam desligadas por causa do ruído)... o certo é que aqui em casa me alertaram para uma pikena inundação... E entrei em paranóia... Mas prontos, já atestei o aqua e nada de fugas... enfim... voltou à normalidade...  :yb663: 

E vou desistir da ideia da carabina, é um mau investimento... apesar dos abutres não serem animais assim muito dóceis...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 13 Abril 2009

----------


## Artur Fonseca

18 Abril 2009

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Nestes últimos dias a anémona Entacmaea tem estado encolhida... frequentemente solta a vaguear pela coluna de água... acho que em fase terminal...   :Icon Cry: 

Hoje olhei para ela e estava com um aspecto bastante mau... suspeito que em vias de decomposição... e pelo sim pelo não, para evitar uma potencial tragédia no nano, retirei-a para um recipiente plástico...

Uma foto do aspecto dela na altura...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Então Artur? Sempre se foi?
É desolador... mas vem de encontro àquilo que se diz sobre anémonas em aquários...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

A minha está a fazer 8 aninhos (como está crescida  :Coradoeolhos: ).
 :yb668:  fosse ter o pé por detrás de uma ardósia o que não lhe permite abrir na plenitude (ela lá sabe  :SbQuestion2: ),è bichinha para 60 ou mais cm de diâmetro.
Quem  :yb668:  está a gostar da festa è a Montipora...Mas lá se vão tolerando.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## NunoAlexandre

a minha já vai com 1 anos , e tenho uma Condylactis sp, com 5 anos , já vinha de uma aquário de um amigo meu que se dividiu.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Artur.

Lamento a, mais que provável, perda da anemona.

Como eliminaste as muitas aiptasias que tinhas no teu aqua?!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Esta anémona já me tinha pregado alguns sustos.

Umas vezes vagueava pela coluna de água mas quando estava a fazer manutenção do aqua e então colocava-a de novo no lugar, desligava a circulação e passados uns minutos já ficava sossegada. Isto acontecia normalmente nas TPA, na adição de triple buffer e bio-cálcio, em que os parâmetros se alteravam momentâneamente.

Mais recentemente, tipo há um a dois meses, houve duas situações idênticas mas mais chatas. O nano fica na cozinha e o quarto do meu irmão fica mesmo ao lado, junto a essa parede atrás do aqua. E tinha-me falado que não conseguia adormecer devido ao barulho do aqua. Eram as bombas tunze, que com grande trepidação, passava facilmente a parede. Então disse-lhe que podia desligar a extensão com interruptor que está associada às duas bombas. Resolveu o problema. Pois a trepidação deixa de existir e no aqua tem sempre o filtro de mochila a fazer circulação durante a noite. Só não disse que depois no dia a seguir podia ligar essa extensão, esqueci-me do pormenor. Então, por duas vezes, houve dias em que quando observava o aquário encontrei esta anémona presa e entranhada na bomba da direita. Ou seja, como as bombas ficavam desligadas de noite, no dia a seguir, o meu irmão ligava a extensão e começavam a funcionar. Só que nessas alturas, a anémona corre grande risco de se soltar e se não estiver a ser observada, é perigoso. Dessas duas vezes ela ficou presa na bomba, mas consegui retirá-la, e passadas umas horas ou um dia lá estava recuperada.

Este fim-de-semana porém ela estava pior e ao contrário do habitual, em que recuperava, parecia piorar cada vez mais. Por isso resolvi retirá-la do aqua. Pois segundo li, se ela morrer no aqua, é muito provável liquidar todos os vivos devido à libertação de toxinas... então não arrisquei...

Ela veio para o aqua por volta da passagem de ano, portanto faz agora cerca de 5 meses e uma semana. Deu bastantes alegrias, especialmente a um dos palhaços que a adoptou. Foi pena não ter durado mais, mas é a vida...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas José,

As aiptásias foram uma batalha do caraças... consegui controlar a praga com duas soluções.. A primeira, para efeito imediato, foi arranjar o Elimi-Aiptas da Tropic Marin, que é um kit com líquido e seringa, injecta-se nelas e são eliminadas. Mas só isto não chega, porque depois elas reproduziam-se e apareciam em força, ainda em maior número!!! Então a outra medida foi arranjar os camarões seticaudata, que são predadores naturais. Tanto o kit como os camarões, acho que estive praí uns 2 meses a tentar arranjar, pois não encontrava nas lojas.

A minha recomendação é a seguinte. Arranjar logo que possível os camarões. Eles quando apanham o jeito, dão praticamente conta delas e controlam o número para valores já inofensivos. No aqua ainda tenho algumas, mas são daquelas mais inteligentes e que estão localizadas nos buracos da rocha viva, que ao mais pequeno sinal, recolhem-se e nem camarões nem seringa lhe conseguem chegar. Quando os camarões começarem a papá-las, arranjar então o Elimi-Aiptas, em que podemos neutralizá-las às resmas e assim facilitar o trabalho aos camarões. A partir daí, mesmo que elas se continuem a reproduzir, lá estão os camarões para lhe dar cabo do sebo.  :SbSourire2: 

Qualquer das soluções em separado, não é tão eficaz, Se por exemplo usares só o Elimi-Aiptas, consegues eliminar dezenas num dia ou dois. Só que passados alguns dias ou uma semana, lá estão elas de volta e provavelmente em maior número, são mais que as mães.  :SbSourire2:  Se só usares os camarões, a longo prazo o problema fica controlado, mas se elas forem em grande número, poderá demorar algumas semanas ou meses até estarem reduzidas. Por isso recomendo os dois métodos em conjunto.  :SbOk: 

E os seticaudata são apenas uns dos predadores naturais. Os chelmon rostratus são óptimos também. O que eu tive e que infelizmente morreu com íctio, já estava a dar cabo delas. E ele era bem mais rápido que os camarões, nos ataques, então até aquelas mais inteligentes, a longo prazo lá iriam com os quintos.  :SbSourire2:  Depois há os nudibrânquios berghia, só que além de fragéis, são caríssimos... E já agora, o líquido que vem no Elimi-Aiptas é bastante eficaz, mas na altura da batalha, usei também sumo de limão concentrado e também é muito eficaz, talk como kalk concentrado. Um sobe o pH o outro desde, então quando é para injectar em massa, pode-se usar alternadamente, assim o efeito no pH não é tão grave.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Eu no início do aquário tive umas quantas Aiptasias e usei Joe's Juice. Ainda lá tenho a embalagem para não me esquecer do nome  :Smile: 
Foi tiro e queda! Até à data!

Mas há quem faça colecção de aiptásias do tamanho não XL, mas sim XXL! com calma e descontracção!  hen hen! Espectáculo! Nem o Chelmon lhes toca, de serem tão grandes.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## NunoAlexandre

eu sou deles tenho uma que não me consigo ver livre dela e e de tamanho xxl
 :yb624:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> eu sou deles tenho uma que não me consigo ver livre dela e e de tamanho xxl



 :Olá:  Nuno

Nada que pela surra  :yb665:  um bom jato de vinagre (com seringa)  :yb668:  resolva  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## NunoAlexandre

e nao me altera a agua neves?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Nada que pela surra  um bom jato de vinagre (com seringa)  resolva


Numa altura cheguei a experimentar a técnica do ferro de soldar e era uma beleza, um cheirinho a marisco grelhado  :SbSourire2:  Numa hora reduzi as aiptasias para 1/3... o problema foi uns dias depois, elas em força e em maior número que o inicial... pior a emenda que o soneto...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> e nao me altera a agua neves?



 :yb668:  Nuno  :yb668:  altera...estamos a falar de até 5ml.
Fica bem  :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Artur.

Perguntei como eliminaste as aiptasias, porque pensei que chegaste a ter um _Chelmon rostratus_. Não é que tenha muitas (à vista, contei cerca de 7, no meu aquário principal. Só que o _Chelmon_, passada a fase de adaptação, ainda não tocou em nenhuma.

Também já cheguei a ter três _seticaudata_ e deram conta do recado. Mas, acabaram por morrer.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas José,

Na altura em que procurava solução para a praga, nomeadamente um predador natural de aiptasias, queria arranjar os camarões ou um berghia. Só que foram semanas, quase dois meses, que não conseguia arranjar nenhum nas lojas. Então surgiu a possibilidade de um Chelmon. Era de tamanho médio, uns 6cm, e daria para manter no nano por alguns meses. De qualquer forma, os Chelmon é uma roleta russa, tanto podem ser comedores de aiptasias como não lhes pegarem. O meu, passada a fase de adaptação, lá começou a bicar as ditas, aliás, tenho umas fotos e um vídeo de uma vez que o vi a papar uma pequena aiptasia ao vivo.  :SbSourire2:  Infelizmente ele ficou com o sintoma de criptocarium (íctio marinho) e passados uns dias acabou por morrer, ele roçava na rocha devido a comichão... Durou cerca de 14 dias no nano... acho que também de stress, pois realmente a litragem não era a ideal...

Entretanto arranjei os dois seticaudata, finalmente, e após uns dias de adaptação, por volta da segunda semana, lá começaram a atacar as meretrizes.  :SbSourire2:  E para lhes dar uma ajudinha, consegui arranjar também o Elimi-Aiptas, assim neutralizei umas dezenas de uma assentada.

No meu caso, o nano estava mais como que um Paraíso das Aiptasias, e tinha uma pragazita de corais e nemos. :HaEbouriffe: 

Para ilustrar...

Chegada dos camarões...
http://www.reefforum.net/f18/recife5...tml#post135005

O Chelmon a bicar uma aiptasia
http://www.reefforum.net/f18/recife5...tml#post132336

Neste vídeo, nos segundos iniciais dá para ter a verdadeira noção da praga... depois dá para ver o Chelmon... e a fase em que ele estava bastante atacado pelo cryptocarium...  :Frown:  aproximava-se do camarão da nossa costa a pedir-lhe para limpar os parasitas... nessa altura eu ainda desconhecia a técnica do alho na comida... e tb ainda não tinha o amboinensis, que aliás arranjei, na altura para o tentar ajudar...
http://www.vimeo.com/2406119

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Novidades (além das do Continente  :SbSourire2: )...

Algumas semanas atrás retirei o filtro AquaClear 110 pois a rachadela voltou a abrir e já tinha tentado reparar por duas vezes. Então esteve umas semanas com filtração mecânica fraquita artesanal (garrafa de refrigerante, com esponjas e bomba de circulação)... Até que no final da semana passada arranjei um AquaClear 70. E entretanto deverá chegar uma Sump traseira (de uns 70x18x35 cm3) que está encomendada. 

Entretanto desde há algumas semanas estou a usar os componentes Sera Marin 1-7 (Ca, kH, Anionics, Kationics, Estrôncio, Magnésio e Iodo) com bons resultados. Estou especialmente satisfeito com o biocálcio.

Entradas de Frags... 16.07.2009
- Euphyllia Ancora
- Euphyllia Glabrescens
- Ricordea

Fotos... 19.07.2009

                  
(continua...)

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 19.07.2009 (continuação)

           


Vídeos... 19.07.2009

01 - Geral

02 - Lado a Lado

03 - Percurso dos Corais

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: Artur

O teu àqua continua muito bem  :Pracima: ...e a saga das aiptásias também  :Coradoeolhos: 
Tens também aí umas algas para fazer concorrência às minhas (ventricaria ventricosa  :SbRequin2: ),foto post 106 com o oceláris (penúltima do fundo).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Artur
> 
> O teu àqua continua muito bem ...e a saga das aiptásias também 
> Tens também aí umas algas para fazer concorrência às minhas (ventricaria ventricosa ),foto post 106 com o oceláris (penúltima do fundo).
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Obrigado Jorge  :SbOk:  Agora que mencionou, realmente olhei com mais atenção e as aiptásias estão em maior número do que eu pensava... Supostamente tenho dois seticaudata que tomam conta delas, mas de facto nos últimos tempos não os tenho visto... eles sempre se escondiam nas rochas, mas ao final do dia, normalmente com o apagar da luz, saiam um pouco e dava para vê-los... às tantas aconteceu-lhes algo...  :Admirado: 

Aquelas algas ainda não consegui livrar-me delas... mas sei que os burriés lhe pegam... acho que acontece é que como a caulastrea está num pedaço de rocha bastante fino e vertial, os burriés raramente passeiam pela zona das algas. Mas uma vez certifiquei-me que eles tratam da alga. Vou ver se pego num ou outro e coloco directamente, a ver se desbasta um pouco. Ou então arranjo um Hepatus ou Flavescens, é uma opção que tenho visto a considerar, pois não tenho nenhum peixe herbívoro para as algas...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Obrigado Jorge  
> 
> Aquelas algas ainda não consegui livrar-me delas... mas sei que os burriés lhe pegam...


 :Olá:  Raul

As algas a que me refiro...são essas bolinhas verdes...e tanto quanto julgo saber  :SbQuestion2:  nenhum herbívoro ou caramujos lhes pega.
Posso no entanto estar enganado e gostava que fossem partilhadas experiências para poder erradicar as minhas.Isto porque quando as removo nem todas saiem inteiras...e quando rebentam libertam centenas de esporos que darão origem a novas colónias.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Raul
> 
> As algas a que me refiro...são essas bolinhas verdes...e tanto quanto julgo saber  nenhum herbívoro ou caramujos lhes pega.
> Posso no entanto estar enganado e gostava que fossem partilhadas experiências para poder erradicar as minhas.Isto porque quando as removo nem todas saiem inteiras...e quando rebentam libertam centenas de esporos que darão origem a novas colónias.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Viva,

Tanto quanto sei esse tipo de alga apresenta um sabor "amargo" e por isso nenhum herbivoro , ermita, Turbo ou Strombus as comem.

Penso que são dificilimas de erradicar e tanto quanto sei a melhor forma (que não deixa de ser um método pouco prático) é retirar a rocha do aquario, retirar essas bolhas e lavar com água do aquário.

Tanto quanto sei o processo é exactamente como o Jorge refere.  Cada vez que rebentamos uma dessas bolinhas, são libertados milhares de esporos no aquario.

Eu tinha no anterior aquario e a melhor forma de as erradicar era deixar crescer um aglomerado que se retira com mais facilidade.

Abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Ah ok, pensei que estava a referir-se àquelas verdes filamentosas  :SbOk: 

De facto tenho bastantes dessas bolhas verdes, mas se as eliminar depois como é que os ocellaris se vão entreter? É que assim ainda se vão divertindo a jogar aos berlindes...  :SbSourire2:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Silveira

Boa noite Artur Fonseca
Tenho acompanhado o seu aquário há um certo tempo, e sem estar a querer copiar nada, vou tentar pegar na ideia e aplicar num dos meus de 60, sempre tive a ideia de que os aquários de água salgada, seriam um bixo de 7 cabeças mas tendo esta perspectiva da coisa, um aquário de água salgada não me exigirá muito mais do que o que já faço com os de água doce. 
Bom deixando-me de conversa, o escumador, tem 45 cm de altura, suponho que essa seja a altura total, incluindo copo portanto. O aquário tem 30 cm, o escumador não fica um bocado acima do que devia? Ou fica porreiro? Quando o tinha naquela "sump" ele ficava de fora daí a cor mais clara da nhanha. É que eu tenho essa dúvida a martelar já à um bocado.

Agradeço a ajuda
Parabéns pelo aquário (pelos vistos tem sido modelo para bastante gente) :yb677:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Nuno,

Por enquanto ainda não patenteei o setup, portanto é aproveitar...  :SbSourire2: 

Este nano nasceu precisamente no seguimento de um anterior doce comunitário.

Os primeiros meses serão os mais trabalhosos, na adaptação à manutenção e por vezes na resolução de problemas que não tenhamos experiência. Passado um ano entra em velocidade cruzeiro e sempre a bulir.

De facto o meu escumador é extremamente alto... o copo são uns 12cm +-... consigo colocá-lo a escumar aceitavelmente tendo sempre o nível de água quase no limite, tipo apenas 1cm de margem. Basta o nível estar mais baixo ou a pedra difusora perder eficiência para a altura ser um problema. Por essa entre outras razões estou a arranjar uma sump e escolhi 35cm de altura precisamente para ter mais facilidade com o escumador. Neste momento estou a testar uma injecção de bolhas de ar com bomba venturi, mas ainda precisa de evoluir e afinações.  :SbOk: 

E muito obrigado pelas palavras. Acho que possivelmente será um dos setup modelo pois é pouco habitual manter nanos de 50 litros por este tempo... normalmente o pessoal evolui para maiores litragens, que no meu caso há-de chegar o dia tb  :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

E só vida nesse aquário, meus parabéns.
Estou mesmo a ver o trabalho que deve ser isso.....   :yb665:  :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Silveira

Bom estou a ver que o seu post, vai-me fazer gastar algum dinheiro :SbSourire19: 
Afinal de contas é este post que me está a fazer dar voltas à cabeça...

Eu tenho bastantes opções, tenho 3 aquarios. De litragens: 54 64 80L
Estou com grandes dúvidas, no que fazer agora... De material ainda não tenho tudo, tenho iluminação (calha 2*24W), tenho termostato, tenho filtro de mochila(eheim 2042).

Não sei se coloco sump se não, o ideal seria 80L principal e um de 54 para sump. Mas isso faz-me pensar em overflow ou furos, e espaço e principalmente em dinheiro. Terá de ser tudo coisas a ter em conta.

Obrigado pela resposta, está então fora que questão colocá-lo num aqua com menos de 30...

Boa noite

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> E só vida nesse aquário, meus parabéns.
> Estou mesmo a ver o trabalho que deve ser isso.....


Obrigado Roberto  :SbOk:  O nano teve alturas mais agitadas e realmente mais trabalhosas, mas quando não há imprevistos a manutenção tem sido bastante simples  :SbOk3: 




> Bom estou a ver que o seu post, vai-me fazer gastar algum dinheiro
> Afinal de contas é este post que me está a fazer dar voltas à cabeça...
> 
> Eu tenho bastantes opções, tenho 3 aquarios. De litragens: 54 64 80L
> Estou com grandes dúvidas, no que fazer agora... De material ainda não tenho tudo, tenho iluminação (calha 2*24W), tenho termostato, tenho filtro de mochila(eheim 2042).
> 
> Não sei se coloco sump se não, o ideal seria 80L principal e um de 54 para sump. Mas isso faz-me pensar em overflow ou furos, e espaço e principalmente em dinheiro. Terá de ser tudo coisas a ter em conta.
> 
> Obrigado pela resposta, está então fora que questão colocá-lo num aqua com menos de 30...
> ...


Boas, com esse conjunto de três aquários estou a imaginar um sistema interessante...  O aqua de 80 litros como principal, o de 54 como sump, e o de 64 como refúgio, todos interligados, por ordem vertical descrescente: refúgio com queda para principal, com queda para sump, com reposição para refúgio.  :SbOk:  Mas isto implicaria algum espaço...

A sump é muito útil, principalmente para a decantação de sedimentos, colocação de macro-algas e esconder do aqua principal algum equipamento técnico (escumador, termostato, densimetro, ...). Para tal é realmente ideal os tais furos. Basta pelo menos um furo num dos aquas para algumas soluções. No caso de não optares por furar, há a possibilidade do overflow mas tem de ser bem instalado, para prevenir prováveis transbordos por entupimento ou falha de electricidade. Em alternativa à sump, poderás utilizar o filtro de mochila, sempre dá para tratar da filtragem mecânica e possivelmente para colocar algumas macro-algas especialmente chaetomorpha.

Em termos de equipamento e custos, a iluminação é das mais importantes e um pouco cara, com a recomendação de aproximadamente 1W / litro para manter a maioria dos corais. A rocha viva também é das coisas mais caras, se bem que dá sempre para ir arranjando às prestações, idealmente rocha viva já devidamente maturada, foi assim que fiz no meu, tipo 1 a 2kg por semana.  :Smile: 

O escumador até podes dispensar na fase inicial, e dependendo do tipo de corais que pretenderes manter, até pode ser dispensável... se bem que ajuda bastante. Em relação aos 30cm, o meu nano tem precisamente essa altura, e nestas condições o escumador funciona sem bem que com o nível da água quase no limite. De qualquer forma há outros escumadores e alguns, com bomba de injecção de ar venturi, provavelmente já não precisam dessa altura da coluna de água para funcionar.

Um densímetro daqueles com termómetro e flutuante é relativamente acessível. Outra coisa relativamente cara são os testes químicos... alguns poderão ser dispensados, mas por exemplo de kH e Ca na minha opinião são os mais importantes, especialmente quando se passar a fase em que teremos os fosfatos e nitratos anulados.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Novidades... 25.07.2009

Entradas:
2 x Cerithes
1 x Paracanthurus Hepatus (tamanho S)
1 x Turbo (tamanho XL)  :SbSourire2: 

Equipamento:
1 x Aquaray 500 Reef White (3 leds brancos e 2 azuis)

Fotos:

Blade Aqua Beam
            

Aquário com ambas as iluminações, T5 (2x24W) e Aquaray (1x12W <=> 1x24W T5), ligadas:
       

Vídeos:
Recife54 - 25 Julho 2009 - Clip 01 on Vimeo
Recife54 - 25 Julho 2009 - Clip 02 on Vimeo

----------


## Nuno Silveira

Eu densimetro, e testes já tenho alguns dos doces(pH, KH, GH, PO4, NO3), se bem que o densimetro tem uma escala tramada, se calhar vou comprar o da sera que já tem uma escala mais visível).

Escumador estou a pensar no miniflotor porque realmente é o mais acessivel de preço, e tenho ouvido falar muito bem dele. Os de bomba, já é um patamar acima do meu nível monetário actual.

Quanto a transformar os 3 aquários em água salgada e interliga-los, a ideia é muito engraçada, mas não tenho de todo um canto onde possa colocar os três juntos.

O overflow, já percebi que inclui alguns riscos, mas se calhar prefiro engendrar, furar vidro em principio estará fora de questão mesmo que seja feito por um profissional.

Quanto à iluminação, a calha que tenho era porreira para um aqua de 54 litros, para o de 80L fica um bocado abaixo do ideal, talvez opte por colocar uma PL adicional e compensar um pouco o que falta.

Quanto a rocha viva e assim, isso já aprendi algumas coisinhas, a minha namorada está a montar um nano nano de 18 litros(eu sei é de doidos!! Se der resultado meto fotos um dia), e alguns conceitos já eu apanhei. O que me anda a fazer um pouco de confusão é como por exemplo aumentar o pH da água reposta, a utilização de kalk, as adições dos trace. E essas coisas mais miúdas mas definitivamente importantes. Vai-se aprendendo, amanhã lá vou eu à loja aprender com o "mestre" :yb677: .


Obrigado pelas dicas, vou acompanhando o teu diário e se passar por alguma dúvida directamente ligada ao teu aquário pergunto. 
Ainda o que eu mais gosto nele é que parece maior do que aquilo que realmente é.



Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos (cont.):

      

O hepatus ficou escondido uma a duas horas após o que já parecia ambientar-se ao novo lar. Ele descobriu uma gruta numa das pirâmides da rocha em que se gosta de refugiar. Aliás, é o primeiro a recolher para dormir, mesmo antes da luz apagar.  :Smile:  Acho que ele tem algumas pintas brancas, talvez cryptocarium, pelo que já preparei o alho. E solicitei ao Jaquim um servicinho de limpeza completo. lol


Aquário com apenas iluminação Aquaray (1x12W LED <=> 1x24W T5) ligada:

           

Parece-me que as lentes dos leds terão um ângulo de projecção de 30º, bastante estreito, pois nota-se no aqua os feixes brancos e azuis. Acho que percebi agora a razão para eles recomendarem esta configuração de cores para alturas iguais ou acima de 45 cm, pois nesses aquas mais altos, os feixes têm altura suficiente para chegarem mais interligados no areão. A barra de leds também ainda está fixa provisoriamente, tinha aqui um tubo em plástico que coloquei atrás da calha T5 e ligado com três fios de electrónica à calha, em contra-peso. Hei-de experimentar subir a calha para uns 10 cm ou mais acima da água, a ver se os brancos e azuis já chegam mais homogéneos no aqua. Algo me diz que esta questão também ficaria resolvida quando combinada esta Reef White com uma Marine Blue (3 azuis e 2 brancos) em paralelo e adjacentes. Ficaria um led branco para um led azul, e mesmo com a altura de 30cm já deveria ficar um efeito ideal.

De referir que os leds da calha funcionam a 700mA. E uma boa notícia, na tomada do equipamento do aquário tenho um medidor de consumo eléctrico. Experimentei observar o valor do consumo com e sem os leds ligados e a diferença foi de 12W, tal como anunciado pelo fabricante. Aquela teoria de que o consumo total seria de 12W + 5W do driver => 17W, parece que não será assim... :P

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Nuno,

Isso, esses densímetros flutuantes com termómetro integrado, da Sera entre outras marcas, são porreiros.

Sim, para estes nanos o miniflotor chega perfeitamente. E mais tarde, se precisares, podes tentar adaptá-lo para funcionar com bomba venturi, tal como estou a tentar fazer neste momento.

Pois  :Smile:  a ideia do sistema com 3 aquários era num cenário ideal. Basta um dos aquas, ou ainda melhor, um aqua e outro para sump, já consegues manter um nano simples.  :SbOk: 

Há uns overflow que têm uma entrada para ligar um tubo de ar, que se ligam a uma bomba de reposição com venturi, assim mesmo que a electricidade vá abaixo, ao voltar, essa bomba volta a ferrar o overflow e e não há problema. Há sempre a possibilidade de posicionar a sump, bomba de reposição e overflow, de forma a minimizar os riscos para, no máximo, a bomba de reposição trabalhar em seco e queimar... evitando inundações.  :Smile: 

A iluminação, para corais moles acho que estaria ok. Os corais duros é que são mais exigentes.

Por acaso existe um fórum americano sobre estes nanos... Nano-Reef.com - The source for nano reef aquarium information  :SbOk:   Um nano de 18 litros seria (18/4) = 4.5 galões. Já lá vi nanos, ou melhor, picos, de 2.5g (10 litros)  :SbOk:  
O kalk é muito popular por ser bastante económico e com alguns cuidados, consegue manter os níveis do kH e Ca adequados. De resto, só tem desvantagens e vários riscos, especialmente se for doseado incorrectamente, que poderá subir em demasia o pH ou desestabilizar a química do aqua. No meu nano cheguei a testar adição do kalk mas subia-me bastante o pH, para além de ter de ser adicionado lentamente, gota a gota, durante a noite. Então resolvi experimentar produtos Tripple-buffer (pó) e Cálcio (líquido e em pó) e fiquei fã. Neste momento o que faço é adicionar uma colher de tripple-buffer semanalmente, habitualmente após a TPA semanal, para repor o kH. E adicionar cerca de 24ppm de Ca com biocálcio líquido, aproximadamente de 3 em 3 dias, mais exactamente, duas vezes por semana. Os elementos traço pode-se repor facilmente nas TPAs se usarmos água natural do mar. Se não for possível água natural, há também produtos com esses elementos adicionados de forma semelhante ao biocálcio, mas semanalmente.

Obrigado pelas palavras. Acho que possivelmente parece maior do que realmente é por ter os peixes pequenitos, então o layout está proporcional aos mesmos e dá uma ilusão de ter mais capacidade.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Há dias verifiquei que felizmente pelo menos um dos seticaudatas permanece lá, pois consegui-o observar após as luzes desligarem a passear na frente do aqua. Provavelmente anda é um pouco desleixado com as aiptasias...  :yb665:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Entretanto, tenho vindo a testar uma alteração ao escumador Aquamedic Miniflotor, baseado em bomba de ar com pedra difusora em madeira, para passar a funcionar com uma bomba de circulação alterada para venturi.

Neste tópico seguinte irei descrever a evolução da tentativa de modificação...
http://www.reefforum.net/f112/modifi...venturi-18293/

----------


## Pedro Soares

Boas Artur tudo bem? Lembras-te de mim?  :Big Grin:  Espero que sim.

Também estou nas andanças dos aquários, tenho um de água doce e agora vou passar para o "dark side"  :Smile: 

Tens um aquário bem porreiro para o tamanho que tem, estava a pensar converter o meu 54 litros igual ao teu para salgado, mas apareceu-me uma boa oportunidade de adquirir um (bem) maior e vou dar um grande salto  :Smile: 

Um abraço,
Pedro Soares

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro, tá tudo? Lembro-me perfeitamente de ti, bons tempos da LEIC.  :SbSourire2:  Por acaso não sabia que também gostas deste saudável hobbie. Fazes muito bem em avançar para os salgados, têm uma manutenção um pouco diferente dos doces, mas com dedicação e muita paciência chega-se a óptimos resultados. Por enquanto ainda estou limitado a este pequeno nano. Um volume maior é óptimo porque dá para manter mais espécies e a manutenção dos parâmetros da água também se torna menos stressante.  :SbOk:  Quando tiveres qualquer dúvida ou precises de dicas, cá estaremos para ajudar.  :Vitoria:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Artur.

O teu aquário está com um aspecto muito mais limpo, sem a praga das aiptasias.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> O teu aquário está com um aspecto muito mais limpo, sem a praga das aiptasias.


Boas, sim felizmente aquela valente praga de aiptasias já é história  :Vitoria:  se bem que entretanto há algumas resistentes a teimar em atacar de novo... mas agora já tenho as "ferramentas" adequadas para tratar-lhes da saúde...  :SbSourire2:  É só uma questão de dias... pego na seringa e aplico-lhes a vacina... e não é a da Gripe A...  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 08.08.2009

                   

Vídeos...
01 - Caulastrea
02 - Xénias pulsantes e Dragão sai da Gruta : )
03 - Caulastrea
04 - Percurso dos Corais
05 - Geral
06 - Lado a Lado
07 - Turbo XL : )
08 - Geral com Hepatus
(restantes em breve...)

----------


## Jose Neves

tem bom aspecto  :SbOk:

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Artur,

Teu nano cntinua em grande :tutasla:  muito bom aspecto e belas cores...
5*****estrelas 
Parabens...

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> tem bom aspecto





> Boas Artur,
> 
> Teu nano cntinua em grande muito bom aspecto e belas cores...
> 5*****estrelas 
> Parabens...
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Helder


Boas José, Boas Hélder, 
obrigado pelas palavras  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Actualmente continuo a batalha com o cryptocarium (talvez oodium) no Hepatus... 

Logo no início, comecei a dar alho misturado no granulado, com o passar dos dias aparentemente melhorou, porém tipo ao 4º ou 5º dia (não sei precisar) os parasitas brancos apareciam novamente em força... Tentei atacar o ciclo de reprodução do parasita com lã de vidro no filtro mas aparentemente tem sido pouco eficaz... 

Então até agora tem sido complicado... quando deixo desligada a bomba principal de circulação, ele melhora, especialmente o amboinensis acho que consegue ajudá-lo ao retirar parasitas... mas ao ligar a circulação e com a agitação da água parece que os parasitas atacam em força... 

anteontem reparei até que os parasitas aparentemente já passeiam pelos vidros laterais do aqua... uns bichos minúsculos, branquiçados, que se vão mexendo mas sempre numa pequena área do vidro, os malandros parece que não são muito afectados pela corrente fraca... 

Entretanto esta semana, em dois momentos que o hepatus parecia mais atacado, acabei por experimentar um método que me falaram, que consiste em banhos em água doce... coloquei-o num pequeno recipiente com metade água do aqua e metade água de osmose, durante uns 3 a 4 minutos... se bem que não notei que os parasitas se tenham despegado muito... entretanto já me falaram em banhos mais longos, tipo 40 minutos, ainda não experimentei... 

No fim-de-semana passado arranjei um filtro uvc interno de 9W com bomba de 200l/h e deixei-o a funcionar 24h/24h, mas os raios dos parasitas não desapareceram... como não tenho sump provavelmente tem um caudal tão baixo que os parasitas não entram sequer no filtro uvc...

Hoje estive a testar um filtro diy baseado numa bomba de reposição, a simular um tubo de queda para sump, para já com 600l/h... vou ver se junto todas as bombas que tiver por aqui e centralizar tudo numa espécie de coluna seca, a ver se com uns 2000 a 3000l/h os parasitas são sugados...  :SbSourire2:  

Entretanto, quaisquer dicas são bemvindas  :SbOk3: 

Pensei também em tentar arranjar um daqueles filter bags agora populares nos tubos de queda para as sumps... será que serão suficientemente finos para reter os parasitas e os cistos? outro material mais recomendável? tipo lã de vidro?

Uma foto recente...

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Artur,

O que tens no vidro não são cistos nem parasitas de cryptocarium.

Até porque se trata de um parasita que necessita de um hospedeiro para sobreviver.

A cura mais eficaz que se conhece para o cryptocarium é "tramada":

1 - retirar os peixes do aquário

2 - tratar os peixes com cobre no aquário para onde eles foram (tem obviamente de ser um aquário de quarentena)

3 - Deixar o aquário principal sem qualquer tipo de peixes durante um periodo de 40 dias (o cryptocarium morre sem a presença de um hospedeiro, pelo que os 40 dias consideram todas as fases do parasita)

Existem muitos aquariofilistas que não concordam com a abordagem que te mencionei até porque o transladar dos peixes apenas serve para gerar mais stress o que por sua vez debilita o sistema imunitário abrindo caminho para o cryptocarium.

Existe também quem efectue um tratamento de hiposalinidade em conjugação com o aumento de temperatura (este aumento de temperatura acelera o ciclo do cryptocarium) no aquário.

Bottom line: A maioria dos aquariofilistas aposta em reforçar o sistema imunitário dos peixes através da adição de alho e vitaminas na comida. 

Eu quase que diria que os cirurgiões e o cryptocarium andam sempre juntos  :SbSourire2: 

Tenta dar tranquilidade ao peixe e que o seu sistema imunitário consiga-se defender do parasita. 

O filtro UV é uma boa opção e o facto de ter uma baixa circulação ajuda mais, mas não te esqueças que o UV mata o bom e o mau (por isso eu sou apologista do seu uso mas nunca de forma permanente).

Tens aqui um link que te poderá ajudar a identificar os pontos brancos que observas no vidro: 

THE ULTIMATE ID THREAD! Before you post WHATS THIS? LOOK HERE! - Nano-Reef.com Forums

 :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Gonçalo,

Obrigado pela ajuda  :SbOk: 

Eu sei que os cistos ficam pelo areão, mas nos vidros tenho praticamente a certeza que são os parasitas... são minúsculos, menos de 1mm, e dá para os ver em pequenos movimentos pelo vidro agarrados ao mesmo... Acho que ficaram pelo vidro porque entretanto deixei de ligar a Tunze, pelo que a água fica com fluxo baixo... e em vez de eles andarem na água até colarem a um peixe hospedeiro, ficam pelos vidros... Noto que era quando ligava a bomba de 2500l/h que o hepatus ficava mais afectado, pois os parasitas andavam à solta pela água mais agitada...

Não posso afirmar que seja o parasita cryptocarium, mas pelos sintomas dos pontos brancos na pele do hepatus, será o mais provável... Aqueles parasitas, acho que têm uma forma parecida com as pulgas do mar e um tamanho praí de uns 0.5mm ou menos... Se arranjar um daqueles filter bag populares para as sumps, de uns 200 micron, já conseguia reter os parasitas certo?  :SbQuestion2: 

Vi o tópico com as fotos de identificação dos bichos mas acho que os que vi não estão na lista... Vou tentar tirar umas fotos ou filmar, mas com o tamanho deles vai ser um desafio, talvez em modo super hiper macro...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo,
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda 
> 
> Eu sei que os cistos ficam pelo areão, mas nos vidros tenho praticamente a certeza que são os parasitas... são minúsculos, menos de 1mm, e dá para os ver em pequenos movimentos pelo vidro agarrados ao mesmo... Acho que ficaram pelo vidro porque entretanto deixei de ligar a Tunze, pelo que a água fica com fluxo baixo... e em vez de eles andarem na água até colarem a um peixe hospedeiro, ficam pelos vidros... Noto que era quando ligava a bomba de 2500l/h que o hepatus ficava mais afectado, pois os parasitas andavam à solta pela água mais agitada...
> 
> Não posso afirmar que seja o parasita cryptocarium, mas pelos sintomas dos pontos brancos na pele do hepatus, será o mais provável... Aqueles parasitas, acho que têm uma forma parecida com as pulgas do mar e um tamanho praí de uns 0.5mm ou menos... Se arranjar um daqueles filter bag populares para as sumps, de uns 200 micron, já conseguia reter os parasitas certo? 
> 
> Vi o tópico com as fotos de identificação dos bichos mas acho que os que vi não estão na lista... Vou tentar tirar umas fotos ou filmar, mas com o tamanho deles vai ser um desafio, talvez em modo super hiper macro...


Viva Artur,

Podes tentar um filter bag, incrementar a frequencia das TPAs e juntar alho.

Sei de quem tenha tido sucesso no uso de Metronidazole (eu tenho um peixe agora com uns pequenos pontos brancos e estou a experimentar mas suspeito que não tenha grandes efeitos).

O certo é que a quantidade de experiências são tantas que é dificil distinguir quais os métodos mais eficientes (à excepção do que efectivamente erradica o parasita, mas que passa por retirar todos os peixes do aquario principal por um periodo de 40 dias aprox).

Os denominadores comuns (sem ser retirar todos os peixes do aquário para erradicar o parasita) parecem ser hiposalinidade + aumento de temperatura + TPAs frequentes + alho e spirulina adicionada na comida.

Boa sorte e força nisso !

----------


## Artur Fonseca

30 Agosto 2009 - Parasitas cryptocarium no vidro?

Fotos fresquinhas dos prováveis parasitas no vidro... coloquei uma régua para ter uma referência para o tamanho dos bichos...

       

Vídeos...
01 - Parasitas cryptocarium no vidro?
02 - Idem
03 - Idem

----------


## Jorge Neves

> 30 Agosto 2009 - Parasitas cryptocarium no vidro?
> 
> Fotos fresquinhas dos prováveis parasitas no vidro... coloquei uma régua para ter uma referência para o tamanho dos bichos...
> 
>        
> 
> Vídeos...



 :Olá:  Artur

Esses bichinhos não têm mal algum...os meus Cromis chamam-lhe um figo  :yb665: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Artur
> 
> Esses bichinhos não têm mal algum...os meus Cromis chamam-lhe um figo 
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Concordo com o Jorge e mantenho o que já tinha referido, o parasita nada na coluna de água à procura de um hospedeiro uma vez que é a única maneira que tem de sobreviver.

Uma vez que encontre um hospedeiro aloja-se nas gelras, aperecendo depois os famosos cistos na pele do peixe, etc, etc (ciclo do parasita).

Se não encontra um hospedeiro em 2-3 dias acaba por morrer.

Abraço  :SbOk5:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Ok, fico (um pouco) mais descansado... mas vou manter olho neles, pois só os notei precisamente na altura do ataque em força dos pontos brancos... mas espero que sejam apenas copepods (por exemplo)  :SbOk5:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Novidades em Novas Entradas de Frags... 19.08.2009

Acropora Formosa Sp.Seriatopora Caliendrum

      

Segunda tentativa para manter frags destas espécies. Nos primeiros dois dias medi um consumo diário de 20ppm de Ca e pensei, oh não, outra vez... quando tinha os frags anteriores também tinha um consumo na ordem dos 25ppm mas com o kH nos 10 a 12ºd... mas entretanto lembrei-me que quando descobri o problema do consumo excessivo do cálcio tinha a ver com kH alto e desta vez estava nos 8ºd... aparentemente normal... mas depois de algumas TPAs deixei o cálcio baixar para os 7ºd et voilá, 8ppm de consumo diário, maravilha! Ou seja, recomendo vivamente nunca deixar o kH subir os 7ºd, pois assim podemos manter o Ca entre os 400 e 450ppm sem ter consumos diários de Ca exorbitantes!  :SbOk3: 

No dia a seguir a trazer os SPS, colei os frags a pedaços de rocha para facilitar a colocação e segurança no layout. Usei cola epoxy Tunze habitual e deixei a "secar" umas 4 horas, num recipiente à parte com bomba de água. Um dos ramos da Acropora branqueou, bem como parte da base, fiquei assustado... mas felizmente com o passar dos dias parece estar a recuperar. O frag da Caliendrum aparenta estar óptimo e ter-se adaptado bem.

Fotos... 26.08.2009

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Usei cola epoxy Tunze habitual e deixei a "secar" umas 4 horas, num recipiente à parte com bomba de água. Um dos ramos da Acropora branqueou


A única coisa que esperei tanto tempo ou mais, foi mesmo o meu layout... pois colei as rochas quase todas e ficaram de um dia para o outro a secar.

Agora, no que diz respeito aos corais, normalmente colo e coloco de seguida no aquário sem quaisquer problemas...

(...)

Quanto ao KH e CA... faço TPA's diárias com sal da Red Sea Coral Pro... que tem Kh 7º e 450 de Ca e 1350 Mg... dizem.
Sem usar qualquer aditivo, só TPA's mesmo, o Kh está estabilizado a 7 e o CA a 410-420... com moles, LPS e SPS...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Hoje vi duas asterinas agarradas à base branqueada da Acropora Formosa... será que elas dão cabo do coral? Devo retirá-las?

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Melevsreef.com - Avoid Those Pests!




> [...]small Asterina starfish can be damaging to some corals (snacking on zoanthids and acropora sp.)


Pequenas asterinas podem causar danos a alguns corais (lanchando(?) zoanthus e acróporas)

 :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Melevsreef.com - Avoid Those Pests!
> 
> 
> 
> Pequenas asterinas podem causar danos a alguns corais (lanchando(?) zoanthus e acróporas)


Viva Rafael,

Acho que a tradução será:

Pequenas estrelas asterinas podem causar danos a alguns corais (alimentando-se de Zoanthus e Acróporas).

Abraço !  :SbOk3:

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Obrigado Gonçalo!

É que nunca tinha visto essa palavra na minha vida hahahah, aí só lembrei de snack...

Abraços

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas Artur 

Alguma novidade no teu mini oceanário?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> A única coisa que esperei tanto tempo ou mais, foi mesmo o meu layout... pois colei as rochas quase todas e ficaram de um dia para o outro a secar.
> 
> Agora, no que diz respeito aos corais, normalmente colo e coloco de seguida no aquário sem quaisquer problemas...


Tenho usado uma cola epoxy da Tunze e nas instruções recomenda umas 4 horas a curar... mas realmente para os corais pode ser demasiado tempo, se bem que eu os coloque num recipiente com bomba de circulação para a água se manter em movimento...  :SbOk: 




> Melevsreef.com - Avoid Those Pests!
> 
> Pequenas asterinas podem causar danos a alguns corais (lanchando(?) zoanthus e acróporas)


Obrigado Rafael e Gonçalo, entretanto ainda não as voltei a ver (asterinas) mas se voltarem a passear no frag vou apreende-las...  :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2: 




> Boas Artur 
> 
> Alguma novidade no teu mini oceanário?


Boas Roberto,

Sim muitas novidades... nano novidades, micro novidades, mini novidades, até macro novidades!  :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2:  Tenho umas resmas de fotos para seleccionar a colocar aqui... Basicamente, mais um peixe, camarões e meia dúzia de frags novos... além de que o Hepatus já está praticamente livre dos parasitas brancos...  :Vitoria:  Ah, e as macro novidades... há uma semana lembrei-me que a máquina fotográfica tem um Super Macro (no modo Program, que raramente uso pois normalmente Auto) e que permite tirar fotos com a lente literalmente em cima do objecto e focagem perfeita! Numas fotos das euphylias até descobri uma ou duas planárias...  :Cool:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 12.09.2009 [1/2]

Ao consultar uns sites sobre o modo macro da máquina fotográfica, relembrei-me que esta possui um modo Super Macro no perfil Program... Acho que tinha lido algo no manual mas entretando esquecido, pois normalmente tiro as fotos no modo Auto.... Então resolvi experimentar primeiro no ecrã do monitor, este modo permite colocar a lente literalmente em cima do objecto e a focagem é óptima. Dá para ver praticamente os cristais líquidos  :Cool:  Depois tirei algumas fotos dos corais e o resultado ficou bastante interessante. Numa das Euphylias dá para ver uma planária... na Sinularia, dá para reparar numas partes retraídas tipo pisadas, sinal que as aiptasias em volta estão a picá-la e que de facto comecava a Segunda Grande Batalha com as Meretrizes das Aiptasias, para a qual convoquei um novo amiguinho a ver se ajuda a "limpá-las".  :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 12.09.2009 [2/2]

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Artur

Esse peixinho (Chaetodermis pencilligerus)... ai ai



Vê aqui e aqui... é incompatível com reefs.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Sim, mas este espécime foi contratado directamente aos serviços militares e com contrato de limpar exclusivamente as aiptasias... aliás se repararem, trata-se de um Boina Verde... um soldado da paz...  :SbSourire2:  :HaEbouriffe: 




> Boa tarde Artur
> 
> Esse peixinho (Chaetodermis pencilligerus)... ai ai
> 
> 
> 
> Vê aqui e aqui... é incompatível com reefs.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Esse peixinho (Chaetodermis pencilligerus)... ai ai
> 
> Vê aqui e aqui... é incompatível com reefs.


Boas Pedro,

Agora a sério... De facto trouxe o peixe sem ver a ficha, mas assumindo que a loja é de confiança, acho que não será assim estritamente incompatível... E com a praga das aiptasias, se não intervisse rapidamente, ainda iam os corais à vida... a montipora verde já estava a ser atacada num lado e a retrair... a sinulária num dia encolheu toda provavelmente com as picadas das aiptasias... e um pouco por todo o lado, apareciam aiptasias pequenas às resmas... 
No segundo link já fiquei mais descansado... diz "Not Recommended for Reefs"... por isso vou ter de o ter sempre bem alimentado para reduzir as tentações...  :Big Grin:    O que mais me assustou numa ficha aquando da chegada foi o tamanho em adulto: até 30cm...  :EEK!: 
Até ao momento os corais parecem todos ok... com excepção do frag de Euphylia Glabrescens, que de um dia para o outro, a zona dos pólipos desapareceu... entretanto após observação, parece ter sido cortada ou ter partido e encontrava-se no areão, colei com epoxy e acho que se está a safar... a zona dura da estrutura do coral era bastante frágil, talvez tenha quebrado com a manutenção ou com o toque de algum habitante, p.ex. mesmo o Turbo XL, que é bem grandito... 
Por enquanto o peixe-folha está a portar-se bem... mas vai estar sempre debaixo de olho...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Vídeo engraçado de um eremita filmado em super macro...

Recife54 - 15 Setembro 2009 - Eremita filmado em Super Macro on Vimeo

 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Vídeo engraçado de um eremita filmado em super macro...
> 
> Recife54 - 15 Setembro 2009 - Eremita filmado em Super Macro on Vimeo


 :Olá:  Artur

Está òptimo...bem apanhado.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Novidades dos últimos tempos...

12.Setembro.2009
+ Chaetodermis Pencilligerus (peixe folha para as aiptasias)

17.Setembro.2009
novos frags:
+ Acropora Millepora rosa L
+ Acropora Millepora rosa S
+ Montipora Capricornis verde
+ Montipora Digitata laranja/rosa?
+ Seriatopora Hystrix roxa
+ Zoanthus Sp.

??.???.2009
+ 2 x Lysmata Seticaudata

30.Setembro.2009
Aspirei areão e coloquei eggcrate por baixo da rocha para evitar acumulação detritos e facilitar limpeza

06.Outubro.2009
+ Caulerpa Racemosa

08.Outubro.2009
+ AquaBeam 500 Marine White Duo Twin 2 x 12W (a instalar em breve)

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Raul

Já penssaste em exportar "Aiptasias" para alimentar "Shelmons" e afins  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Agora a sério...que tudo continue a correr pela melhor...que è do que me tenho apercebido ao acompanhar o teu post.
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Já penssaste em exportar "Aiptasias" para alimentar "Shelmons" e afins 
> Agora a sério...que tudo continue a correr pela melhor...que è do que me tenho apercebido ao acompanhar o teu post.


É uma ideia  :SbSourire2:  vou ver se também faço criação de nudibrânquios berghia  :HaEbouriffe:  Obrigado pelo apoio na luta das aiptasias  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Artur




> Obrigado pelo apoio na luta das aiptasias


É tudo uma questão de sonho... :SbClown: 
O sonho comanda a vida, é pena que o dinheiro se intrometa... adiante...

Há quem sonhe ter um tabuleiro de Xénias, para servir de filtragem...
Há quem sonhe ter um tabuleiro de Sarcophytons (onde eu me incluo, ou serei o único!?  :SbSourire2:  ), para servir de filtragem...
Há quem sonhe ter um tabuleiro de Aiptasias, para servir de filtragem...

Claro está... que numa sump... algo que não tens, e acredito que só por isso é que não vais implementar nenhuma destas ideias... :SbSourire2:  certo!?

Ou só por isso, vais aumentar o teu sistema!?
Fica aqui uma questão que acho justa e pertinente, numa fase em que o teu aquário caminha para a robustez. (cheiro de corais, entenda-se... :SbOk:  )

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 13.09.2009

ainda na luta contra o cryptocarion...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Hum... não gostaste das ideias para uma filtragem efectiva e biológica...
Era um bom desafio...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 14.09.2009

mais umas super macro...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Acho uma óptima ideia, hei-de fazer um refúgio só para aiptasias, com queda directa para um refúgio só de seticaudatas, que por sua vez tem queda directa para refúgio só com chelmons, e assim por adiante, até um refúgio final com meia dúzia de filtros uvc... será um prazer ver as aiptasias apavoradas a pensar em que nível irão ser dizimadas...  :SbSourire2:  hehehe

Agora a sério... só ainda não fiz um upgrade para maior litragem pois não depende de mim... mas espero um dia não muito distante ter luz verde  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 15.09.2009

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Artur,

Não leves a mal o comentário (é feito com a melhor das intenções como todos os que faço), mas pelas fotos que colocaste dá para ver que já tens aptasias "perigosamente" encostadas aos teus corais.  Se não as eliminas corres um grande risco de os perderes.

Abraço !

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 17.09.2009

chegada de pack duns 6 frags... e stress com problemas de logística...  :EEK!:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Não leves a mal o comentário (é feito com a melhor das intenções como todos os que faço), mas pelas fotos que colocaste dá para ver que já tens aptasias "perigosamente" encostadas aos teus corais.  Se não as eliminas corres um grande risco de os perderes


Boas Gonçalo,

Estou agora a colocar fotos dos últimos dois meses +- que ainda não tinha tido oportunidade de meter aqui no tópico.  :SbOk3: 

Essa fase crítica da praga de aiptasias de facto notei quando a sinulária branca começou a encolher atrofiada e a montipora verde começava a branquear num dos lados em contacto com uma aiptasia. Foi aí que vi que teria de arranjar nova solução para a praga, pois dos 2 seticaudata que tinha adquirido há uns meses, só tinha visto apenas um, o outro provavelmente morreu... então procurei arranjar mais um ou dois mas não havia na loja, e aí optei por trazer o peixe folha como recurso de última hora, que na altura ajudou bastante a desbastar a praga. Entretanto encontrei mais camarões e juntei 2 ao já existente. Dessa altura para cá a praga tem vindo a desaparecer e hoje existem algumas mas nada de grave. Os camarões têm tratado da saúde delas.  :SbOk3: 

Obrigado pela atenção  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 23.09.2009 [1/2]

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 23.09.2009 [2/2]

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Artur :Olá: , tenho vindo a acompanhar o teu tópico embora sem o comentar. Mas hoje faço-o. 
Devo dizer-te que o teu aquário está a revelar-se uma excelente surpresa. A manutenção de um pequeno sistema de recife pode ser muito problemática e, em muitos casos, é um insucesso permanente. 
Fico muito contente, quer pelo teu interessante aquário, quer pelo rigor e cuidado com que se nota que o tratas. Sempre que colocas um desenvolvimento, percebo que arriscas cada vez mais no tipo de corais que tentas manter e o aquário aparece cada vez mais saudável, por isso a tua evolução é digna de apontamento. És já uma referência de sucesso para quem quer começar no mundo dos aquários de água salgada e não quer/pode investir muito dinheiro.
Muitos parabéns! :Pracima: 

Mas livra-te dessas_ aiptasias_.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos.. 25.09.2009

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 26.09.2009

Há que fazer a Inspecção Periódica ao Caranguejo... para garantir que as dimensões da biatura estão dentro dos limites legais em vigor...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Artur
Tens um nano muito bom :Palmas: 
Agora vais entrar naquela fase ou fragas ou arranjas um aqua maior :yb624:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 06.10.2009 [1/2]

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 06.10.2009 [2/2]

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: Artur

Se fosse a ti...cuidava dessa resistência.
O àqua continua muito bem.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Artur

E eu escovava essa Valónias!? (algas verdes redondinhas), com uma escova dos dentes, fora do aquário...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 14.10.2009

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 16.10.2009 [1/3]

Novo frag:
Echinophylia Aspera
  

               

Testando a nova iluminação led com 3 blades Aquabeam 500...

improvisei uma estrutura em eggcrate para segurar as blades e apoiar no aqua... primeiras fotos com os leds a uns 3 / 4 cm da superfície da água...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 16.10.2009 [2/3]

                  

fiquei extremamente desapontado com a tonalidade amarelada... nos testes que tinha feito "a seco", com as blades a uns 30cm de altura a projectar na mesa com folha de papel branco, a cor geral era de um branco puro muito porreiro... não percebo como no aquário fica este tom amarelado... os leds são supostamente de 14000K.... de qualquer forma, acho que terei de elevar as blades uns 15 a 20 cm da superfície da água para uma luz mais homogénea, espero que a tonalidade melhore também...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 16.10.2009 [3/3]


entretanto, neste teste experimentei elevar a iluminação com uns tubos de plástico, pois nos lados a luz estava cortada... uma série de fotos com os leds um pouco mais acima, a uns 7 cm da superfície da água...

           

lembrei-me de um comentário num fórum inglês sobre as 1000HD...
http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/s...&postcount=220



> I would have to agree with you regarding the dimness of the tiles. I bought a couple of the new tiles today. Can't believe how dim they are. Also, in order to get any spread over the tank, the tiles really have to be really high up. I'm now trying to work out how to set them up above the tank without them looking like a bag of sh**e. I've only got a juwel rio 180 - In order to have light proper light coverage, I reckon i'd need at least two more tiles! I'm not willing to do that.
> 
> Luckily, i've already got two blue aquarays that are actually giving the corals some 'pop'. Without the reef blues, and with only two tiles, *my corals look like i've given them a quick dip in horse urine and popped them back into the tank*.
> 
> I'll try to put some photos up tomorrow. In the meantime, I might need to source another couple of aquarays (or aquabeams as they are now called).


infelizmente concordo com o cyrus... neste teste dá a impressão dos corais terem sido mergulhados em urina de cavalo e rapidamente colocados de volta no aquário... hehehe

tencionava deixar as blades instaladas e ver a evolução dos corais mas decidi colocar novamente e rapidamente de volta a calha actual de 2 x T5 24W ATI Special...

        

gosto muito desta tonalidade branca das T5... terei de fazer novos testes e, breve a ver se com mais altura a tonalidade melhora...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Olá Artur, tenho vindo a acompanhar o teu tópico embora sem o comentar. Mas hoje faço-o. 
> Devo dizer-te que o teu aquário está a revelar-se uma excelente surpresa. A manutenção de um pequeno sistema de recife pode ser muito problemática e, em muitos casos, é um insucesso permanente. 
> Fico muito contente, quer pelo teu interessante aquário, quer pelo rigor e cuidado com que se nota que o tratas. Sempre que colocas um desenvolvimento, percebo que arriscas cada vez mais no tipo de corais que tentas manter e o aquário aparece cada vez mais saudável, por isso a tua evolução é digna de apontamento. És já uma referência de sucesso para quem quer começar no mundo dos aquários de água salgada e não quer/pode investir muito dinheiro.
> Muitos parabéns!
> 
> Mas livra-te dessas_ aiptasias_.
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Boas Paulo, muito obrigado pelas palavras. De facto teoricamente estes nanos seriam mais difíceis de manter mas com alguns métodos diferentes e uns bons aditivos, torna-se mais fácil. Os primeiros meses foram os mais complicados. Depois é sempre velocidade cruzeiro, excepto algumas alturas com problemas isolados (aiptasias, pontos brancos, etc.).  :SbOk:  As aiptasias já estão novamente sob controlo. Os camarões e o folha andam a patrulhar a área.  :SbSourire2:  Em termos de corais, estou agradavelmente surpreendido com algumas evoluções, em particular as primeiras euphyllias e a montipora verde. A montipora veio um pedaço pequeno cortado, e em vários meses agora já está a crescer e abrir folhas, muito fixe mesmo.  :Vitoria: 





> Artur
> Tens um nano muito bom
> Agora vais entrar naquela fase ou fragas ou arranjas um aqua maior


Boas Pedro, pois é, o aqua tá a ficar sem espaço... vou ter de optimizar a colocação de frags e talvez alguma rocha... entretanto a curto ou médio prazo, espero ter oportunidade de fazer um upgrade do aqua.  :SbOk:  Ou no mínimo um novo sump ou refúgio.  :SbSourire2: 




> Artur
> 
> Se fosse a ti...cuidava dessa resistência.
> O àqua continua muito bem.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Boas Jorge, o termostato está a ficar tão fixe com a coralina...  :SbSourire2:  mas realmente será uma boa ideia um banho em água com vinagre... se bem que reparei que a parte do termostato que fica quente está limpa, não sei se é lá que fica o sensor da temperatura... melhor não arriscar... obrigado pela dica  :SbOk3: 




> Bom dia Artur
> 
> E eu escovava essa Valónias!? (algas verdes redondinhas), com uma escova dos dentes, fora do aquário...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas Pedro, uma vez escovei algumas mas elas não desapareceram no aqua... vou ver se numa próxima limpeza escovo... se bem que os ocellaris depois não vão ter com que brincar...  :yb665:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 19.10.2009 [1/2]

Novo teste das Aquabeam, com estrutura improvisada em eggcrate e leds a uns 10cm do nível de água... Acho que a tonalidade geral já está mais agradável... a intensidade luminosa é que parece mais forte nas fotos do que ao vivo, mas suponho que seja mesmo assim, até porque já vi aquas com HQI e era semelhante...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 19.10.2009 [2/2]

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas...

Estou a notar uma certa "ferida" na Acropora Formosa que aparentemente era apenas uma pequena fenda mas que nestes dias parece estar a evoluir negativamente e a branquear a acropora...

Uma foto (afinal não tão) recente...
http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/b...7/IMG_8713.jpg

É diferente daquelas partes que branquearam na altura a cola epoxy...

Será boa ideia cortar os ramos bons para evitar o alastramento desta ferida ou haverá outras formas de a curar?

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas...
> 
> Estou a notar uma certa "ferida" na Acropora Formosa que aparentemente era apenas uma pequena fenda mas que nestes dias parece estar a evoluir negativamente e a branquear a acropora...
> 
> Uma foto recente...
> http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/b...7/IMG_8713.jpg
> 
> É diferente daquelas partes que branquearam na altura a cola epoxy...
> 
> Será boa ideia cortar os ramos bons para evitar o alastramento desta ferida ou haverá outras formas de a curar?


Viva Artur,

Parece-me que esta a branquear da base para os topos o que pode ser indiciador de RTN (Rapid Tissue Necrosis).

Qual é a temperatura do teu aqua ?

Eu cortaria os ramos branqueados.

Se efectivamente o branqueamento na base começar a alargar , então o melhor e cortar os ramos que ainda estão bem e constituir frags com os mesmos.

Abraço !

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas...
> 
> Estou a notar uma certa "ferida" na Acropora Formosa que aparentemente era apenas uma pequena fenda mas que nestes dias parece estar a evoluir negativamente e a branquear a acropora...
> 
> Uma foto recente...
> http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/b...7/IMG_8713.jpg
> 
> É diferente daquelas partes que branquearam na altura a cola epoxy...
> 
> Será boa ideia cortar os ramos bons para evitar o alastramento desta ferida ou haverá outras formas de a curar?


 :Olá:  Artur

Já pensaste se não será resultado de queimaduras pelas aiptásias que estão na base das duas acroporas?...pois dá-me parecer que a da esquerda,tambem ela está a perder tecido...isto porque o branqueamento de acroporas que tive,não tinha esse aspecto e  branquearam de forma simétrica...o que me dá parecer não ser o caso das tuas.
Pensava nisso antes de atitudes mais radicais. 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Artur.

A parte de trás da acropora também não está toda branca?

Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Parece-me que esta a branquear da base para os topos o que pode ser indiciador de RTN (Rapid Tissue Necrosis).
> 
> Qual é a temperatura do teu aqua ?
> 
> Eu cortaria os ramos branqueados.
> 
> Se efectivamente o branqueamento na base começar a alargar , então o melhor e cortar os ramos que ainda estão bem e constituir frags com os mesmos.


Boas Gonçalo,

De facto o branqueamento parece estar a evoluir da base para o topo... A temperatura não tem sofrido grandes variações, tem rondado os 25º a 26º, nos dias de verão ia até aos 27ºC ao final do dia...




> Já pensaste se não será resultado de queimaduras pelas aiptásias que estão na base das duas acroporas?...pois dá-me parecer que a da esquerda,tambem ela está a perder tecido...isto porque o branqueamento de acroporas que tive,não tinha esse aspecto e  branquearam de forma simétrica...o que me dá parecer não ser o caso das tuas.


Boas Jorge, a foto que coloquei ontem tem cerca de um mês e uma semana, na altura realmente tinha o problema das aiptasias, mas agora já está controlado e a evolução do branqueamento, particularmente uma fenda que está a branquear, acontece recentemente...




> A parte de trás da acropora também não está toda branca?


Boas Carlos, sim há um ramo que branqueou, na altura da colagem da base do frag com epoxy e cura durante umas horas... mas aparentemente tinha estabilizado e estava a recuperar... só que agora noto-a a piorar numa área que estava boa...

Aqui deixo a foto que coloquei ontem (de 19/Setembro) e uma actual de ontem à noite, com a zona assinalada que mais me chamou a atenção... os ângulos estão ligeiramente diferentes mas acho que no geral dá para ver que tem diferenças...

 

Aquela ligação do ramo à base, no lado esquerdo, está a ficar com uma "fenda" com este aspecto... 

Será melhor cortar e tentar safar as partes boas?

Numa pesquisa na net li também algo sobre dar um banho do frag em água com iodo, por acaso tenho aqui um aditivo de iodo, posso fazer este procedimento...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Artur.

Cuidado com esse banho de iodo. Já queimei uma acropora verde com isso. Foi pior a emenda que o soneto.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Artur,

eu cortaria pelo menos uma parte.

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Artur.
> 
> Cuidado com esse banho de iodo. Já queimei uma acropora verde com isso. Foi pior a emenda que o soneto.



Boas

Comigo passou-se o mesmo Passos. Penso que não se deve dar tais banhos de animo leve

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Obrigado pelas dicas. Vou estar atento e tirando fotos, se o branqueamento evoluir irei cortar os ramos mais afectados...

Já agora, haverá algum método para tentar cicatrizar o branqueamento? Tipo cortar aquela parte com um x-acto e raspar, ou seja, cortar apenas a superfície na zona branqueada, será que dá resultado?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

*Whishlist*

alguns desejos presentes... para concretizações futuras...  :Xmassmile: 

Equipamento
Bombas Circulação Controláveis (Vortech MP10, Tunze 6055, ...)Doseador vários canais para Ca, kH, elementos traço, estrôncio, magnésio... (acho que se chama método Balling?)Aquário maior, Sump e Refúgio (com fragário), Sistema Osmose Inversa

Peixes
Acanthurus Achilles, Leucosternon, Lituratus, Naso, SohalAmphiphrion Clarki, FrenatusArothron NigropunctatusChelmon RostratusCryptocentrus CinctusHeniochus AcuminatusHippocampus KudaLactoria CornutaLo VulpinusPlatax PinnatusPterois VolitansRhinecanthus AculeatusSiganus VulpinusSynchiropus SplendidusValenciennea Strigata, SexguttataZanclans CanescensZebrassoma Flavescens, Veliferum, Xanthurum

Invertebrados
Linckia azul/vermelhaLysmata Debelius

Corais/Frags/Anémonas/Moluscos
Euphyllias (green, ...)MontiporasTridacna

(adicionalmente... em desenvolvimento...):

Longnose Hawkfish (Oxycirrhites typus) 

Coral Beauty Angelfish (Centropyge bispinosa) 

Cherub Angel (Centropyge argi)

Blue Reef Chromis (Chromis cyaneus) 

Two Spot Goby (Signigobius biocellatus) 

Longspine Cardinalfish (Zoramia leptacanthus) 

Yellow Wrasse (Halichoeres chrysus) 

Radiant Wrasse (Halichores iridis) 

Pinkbar Goby (Cryptocentrus aurora)

Hector's Goby (Amblygobius hectori) 

Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp (Lysmata amboinensis)

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Artur

Penso que por lapso, te esqueceste de referir um aquário maior... :SbSourire2: 
Com os peixes que referenciaste, para os mais atentos, isso está bem explicito!  :SbOk5: 

Quando vi o Balling, ia-te sugerir TPA's diárias até tendo em conta a dimensão do aquário... mas depois percebi que essa tua lista tem outros horizontes...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Eu referi o aquário maior  :SbOk3:  entretanto tinha editado o post e coloquei esse item mais abaixo na lista de equipamento, pois será a médio prazo... e há outro equipamento que poderá ser considerado a curto prazo  :SbOk: 

Esta whishlist tem uma abrangência futura bastante vasta. Há algumas espécies de peixes, tipo os cavalos-marinhos, puffers e dragão, que necessitarão de refúgio / sump / aquas dedicados para não afectarem o reef  :SbSourire2: 

O Balling acho que é o que faço actualmente, se bem que de forma manual e não automatizada, pois adiciono cálcio, carbonatos, elementos traço periodicamente.  :SbOk: 




> Bom dia Artur
> 
> Penso que por lapso, te esqueceste de referir um aquário maior...
> Com os peixes que referenciaste, para os mais atentos, isso está bem explicito! 
> 
> Quando vi o Balling, ia-te sugerir TPA's diárias até tendo em conta a dimensão do aquário... mas depois percebi que essa tua lista tem outros horizontes...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Tou a pensar colocar um peixe útil para remexer o areão e para predar pragas, tipo planárias, vermes-de-fogo, etc.

Numa loja sugeriram-me um Halichoeres leucoxanthus...

Gostava de saber se este estará bom para o meu nano ou se haverá outra espécie mais apropriada...  :SbQuestion2: 

 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Artur

50 galões americanos são cerca de 200L...
Como o teu aquário é nano, podes ter o azar que ele se sinta apertado e faça um saltinho até ao tapete.

Podes sempre pedir emprestado a alguém...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## NunoAlexandre

o Pedro tem razão já fui apanhar o meu ao tapete e melhor pensares em tapares o aquário com acrílico como eu fiz

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro e Nuno,

Isso mesmo, este peixe é uma das espécies que poderá tentar bungee jumping, pelo que teria de arranjar forma de prevenir, provavelmente colocaria a tampa original do kit.  :SbOk: 

Mas em relação a este tipo de peixes, que remexam o areão assim mantendo-o limpo, e que também sejam predadores de pragas, que actualmente tou com uma euphyllia ancora infestada de planárias, este será o mais porreiro ou haverá outras alternativas a considerar?

Por exemplo, será que o Six Line Wrasse
(Pseudocheilinus hexataenia) também dá conta das planárias e remexe o areão?

Ou estes, ainda mais adequados para nanos...

Amblygobius rainfordi
Amblygobius hectori
 :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Hoje vi um Flavescens com tamanho jeitoso (pequeno semelhante ao hepatus)... estou tentado a trazê-lo... aguentará uns meses neste nano?  :yb665: 

Ou um Mandarim... dava jeito para as planárias...  :Whistle:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Ou um Mandarim... dava jeito para as planárias...


 :Olá:  Artur

Dava jeito para as planárias!!!...e depois???
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## NunoAlexandre

eu acho que nem um nem outro , o zebrassoma num espaço tão pequeno pode andar as turras com o hepatus , não esquecer que são 2 cirurgiões , em espaço grandes não tem problemas mas em pequenos nunca  se sabe , o mandarim e outra dor de cabeça , acabando as planarias vai morrer há fome se não comer comida congelada, por isso aconselho-te outra escolha  :yb668:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Hoje de tarde trouxe um Halichoeres Chrysus e um frag de Turbinária...

Fiz a aclimatização do Chrysus e pareceu-me tar porreiro, mas passados uns minutos vi-o mergulhar e enterrar-se na areia... isto já há uma hora ou mais... deve estar assustado... entretanto aproveitei para construir uma rede de protecção contra saltos...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Artur
> 
> Dava jeito para as planárias!!!...e depois???
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Boas Jorge, a minha dúvida é se não seria peixes a mais para o aqua... 




> eu acho que nem um nem outro , o zebrassoma num espaço tão pequeno pode andar as turras com o hepatus , não esquecer que são 2 cirurgiões , em espaço grandes não tem problemas mas em pequenos nunca  se sabe , o mandarim e outra dor de cabeça , acabando as planarias vai morrer há fome se não comer comida congelada, por isso aconselho-te outra escolha


É um tamanho small, semelhante ao Hepatus... possivelmente daria para estar no aqua uns meses mas realmente arriscado... começam a ser peixes a mais, apesar do aqua já estar equilibrado.

O problema das planárias é que tenho a Euphyllia Ancora cheia delas... experimentei aspirar com tubo de ar mas nesta primeira tentativa não tive resultados... ouvi dizer que os mandarins são bons para controlar... entretanto também li sobre um produto da Salifert Flatworm Exit... ainda vou pensar melhor...  :SbOk:

----------


## PedroOliveira

Já consegui retirar planarias de euphyllias com uma seringa. Acho q é mas eficaz q o tubo de ar.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Já consegui retirar planarias de euphyllias com uma seringa. Acho q é mas eficaz q o tubo de ar.


Boas Pedro, usando a seringa com/sem agulha, aspirando / projectando água?

----------


## PedroOliveira

Olá Artur, aspirando sem agulha

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Olá Artur, aspirando sem agulha


Obrigado vou experimentar  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

*Tratamento de combate às PLANÁRIAS com SULFATO DE QUININA!* 
Planárias Eliminadas! (com fotos e vídeo) - Forum de Discussões - A Era de Aquários

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Consegui aspirar algumas planárias com uma pipeta acoplada a tubo de ar acoplado a tubo de plástico. Primeiro mando um jacto de água para os pólipos da euphyllia, aí as planárias começam a mexer-se e depois aspiro, é relativamente fácil. 8)

     

E já agora, esta quinta-feira teve o grande acontecimento do II Aniversário do Recife54  :Smile:  Para assinalar a data, umas fotos dos fixes actuais...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Últimas...

Entretanto perdi o Turbo XL... encontrei-o virado... possivelmente ficou imóvel e foi atacado... e com isso recomeçaram problemas de algas tipo cabelos filamentosas... então, para compensar, e de certa forma, perdi o juízo e entrou um belo:

Zebrassoma Flavescens small

Adaptou-se muito bem ao aqua... recebeu as boas-vindas do Hepatus... ocasionalmente lá se roçavam com as caudas... especialmente o Hepatus ficou com umas marcas de cor amarelada... mas nada de grave... passados uns dias até já dormem no mesmo canto...  :SbSourire2: 

No seguimento da entrada de um Chrysus para tentar ajudar na limpeza do areão, entrou outro operacional, popularizado por controlar pragas, particularmente para as planárias da euphyllia ancora mas também fireworms:

Paracheilunos Hexataenia "Sixline wrasse"

Notei que ele vinha com umas pontos brancos... então quando fiz aclimatização resolvi apostar num banho em água doce de 5 minutos... só que nem tinha passado um minuto e ele parecia já meio atrofiado... então entrou assim... nas primeiras horas ficou escondido entre as rochas... mas passado algum tempo lá recuperou do "choque" e é um peixe muito engraçado a fazer ronda entre as rochas e a examinar a bicharada microscópica. Ao contrário de alguns casos, é extremamente pacífico com os outros peixes. Pelo contrário, o Chrysus e um dos Ocellaris por vezes andam às turras (ou quase), provavelmente o palhaço a marcar território.

O Chrysus tem a particularidade muito engraçada de dormir enterrado no areão. Então quando as luzes apagam, uns minutos depois é vê-lo rondar a zona onde quer dormir, por sinal no mesmo lugar dos palhaços (há algo naquele canto frontal direito que os peixes adoram...) e após mais uns arrufos virtuais, lá desce e mergulha no areão.  :SbSourire2: 

Em termos de frags, entrou uma pocillopora, oferta do Carlos Mota aquando da visita ao Fragário do Norte  :Pracima:   :Olá:   :SbBiere5: 

De resto, além das algas tipo cabelo, tenho andado com os fosfatos perto dos 0.5 (aliás, tudo relacionado). Tentei baixar com umas matérias da Tropic Marin, mas o melhor que baixou andou pelos 0.25. Então resolvi retirar os dois suportes de eggcrate debaixo da rocha viva, limpar e aspirar o areão, bem como retirar algum do areão e rocha. O layout que já não estava muito bom, agora ficou caótico... às vezes penso mais valia não mexer... mas aquilo tinha muita poeira... preciso de mais um ajudante para manter o areão limpo (tipo Valencienaea, Strombus, Pepino, ou semelhante...), e também mudar o areão para sugar-size, suponho...

E basicamente é isto... em breve algumas fotos e vídeos...

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Artur hoje tive tempo para ler o teu tópico todo, dentro de um nano 54 (menos que o meu futuro) está à maneira parabéns.

Há já agora obrigado pelas dicas que tens dado  :Pracima: 


 :Xmascheers:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 01.12.2009



Que SUSTO!!! Liguei a TV para ver as Notícias quando me aparece o Dragão e um dos Palhaços na SIC... queres ver que foram apanhados numa Operação Stop com excesso de fitoplâncton no sangue??.... nada disso... era apenas a exibição do filme Nemo...  :Big Grin:  hahaha



  

resolvi retirar parte da rocha e pedras, particularmente as que vieram com frags, nomeadamente das euphyllias, para tentar aliviar o espaço do layout... e o resultado está à vista... [sarcasmo]um belo layout[/sarcasmo]...  :Admirado:   :yb620:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Artur




> às vezes penso mais valia não mexer... mas aquilo tinha muita poeira...


Artur, na altura em que isso me aconteceu (felizmente, são águas passadas), no dia seguinte tinha um peixe morto...
Essas mexidas provocam picos de amónia... e num aquário da dimensão do tempo pode ser fatal.

Essa poeira pode ser indício de insuficiência de escumação.
Aliás, essa situação com as algas não me é estranha.
Eu tinha poeira e algas, um pouco à semelhança do que tens.
Não te aconselho a utilização de químicos.

Aconselho-te sim, a aspirar as rochas com um tubo de 6mm (aqueles tubos das mangueiras de ar) e fazer TPA's mais generosas, sempre com aspiração de areão/rocha em mente.
Se não me engano, li recentemente neste mesmo tópico que usas iodo... eu acabava com essa adição, pois normalmente iodo = algas...

Um pouco à semelhança do que tens agora, nessa altura tinha igualmente um Flavescens e um Hepatus.

Se não reparaste ainda, irás reparar que são peixes que defecam muito...

Eu sugeria-te a aquisição de mangues. Se bem me recordo (acho que é um pé por cada 30L...) 2 pés de mangue seriam suficientes no teu sistema.

Reflecte no que escrevi.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Acho que os picos de amónia são mais perigosos na fase inicial dos reefs em que o ciclo está ainda a decorrer... de qualquer forma, para prevenir aumentos abruptos de nitratos entre outros parâmetros, tenho adicionado as bactérias do Ultra Life, que fiz aquando desta limpeza do areão. E tenho sempre o filtro de mochila a bombar, com poly pads brancos e macro-algas, assim a maior parte da sujidade foi "aspirada" e faço logo a limpeza e TPA rápida.  :SbOk: 

Acho que neste momento o mais preocupante é o nível de fosfatos... mesmo com resinas ainda não voltaram a zero... e há tempos, quando tinha apenas os ocellaris, conseguia neutralizar nitratos e fosfatos com o Ultra Life numa questão de um dia ou dois... agora como tem mais peixes a quantidade de matéria orgânica está um pouco mais elevada. E de facto deve ser da escumação, tenho tido algumas dificuldades com a bomba de alimentação do escumador, as ventosas não fixam bem e por vezes tenho de voltar a colá-la para escumar adequadamente. Os fosfatos possivelmente terá a ver com a comida... talvez se reduzir um pouco na alimentação... mas por outro lado os peixes podem ficar mais fracos...

O problema do areão talvez seja por, além de ainda ter daquele tipo esférico (2 a 3 mm, acho), não ter bicharada adequada para remexer e limpar o areão... tenho um nassário apenas... o Chrysus arranjei para limpar o areão mas pelo que tenho observado é só mais ao final do dia quando se vai deitar... Acho que ainda irei arranjar uma espécie para ajudar nisto.. talvez uma Valencienaea... um Pepino do mar... um Strombus... mais nassários... ainda não defini... ah, e tenho que ver se troxo definitivamente por areão sugar-size... acho que é melhor para evitar isto

O iodo não sei... mas acho que as algas é mais os fosfatos não? De qualquer maneira, não é iodo puro.. é um produto da Sera e nas instruções recomenda uma gota desse produto diariamente para 100 litros. Noto que é particularmente importante, pois costumo observar o Amboinensis trocar de casca após as principais adições de iodo. Acho que também é bom para proteger corais e invertebrados, de RTN, etc... de qualquer forma, a não ser que note problemas, costumo adicionar apenas uma gota por semana...

De facto, principalmente o Hepatus é um comilão. Acho que foi a partir da chegada dele que os nitratos deixaram de estar zerados... de resto tenho conseguido manter entre os 2.5 e 5 ppm, assim por alto...

Isso dos mangues é uma óptima ideia. Algo que a certa altura cheguei a poderar. Só não coloquei por ter algum receio do espaço necessário, especialmente em altura... e ouvir dizer que se colocar directamente no aquário ele cria raízes que se irão agarrar à rocha... então o ideal era no caso de ter uma sump... que aliás tou a tratar novamente de arranjar... ainda não foi daquela vez... vamos ver se agora para o Natal...  :SbSourire2: 

E esta opção pouco recomendável de arranjar mais peixes, nomeadamente o Flavescens, tendo já outros, tem a ver com eu ter decidido definir um prazo para mudar de aquário em breve. Defini 3 meses e uma de duas opções: 1 - arranjo aquário novo maior; ou 2 - prescindo do meu aqua de 200 litros doce e mudo-o para reef. A opção 2 custa-me bastante, pois tenho alguns peixes há 3 anos e tal, nomeadamente dois "tubarões azuis" (pangasius sutchi) com mais de 20cm... bem como peixes-gato que gosto bastante, tipo plecos, ancistrus, agamixis, synodontis, etc... Mas acho que chega um dia em que teremos de fazer opções...  :yb665:   :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Jorge Neves

[QUOTE=Artur Fonseca;154259 

mais nassários... ainda não defini..

 :Olá:  Artur

Com uma equipe de 15/20 nassários...tens o problema do areão (cama) resolvido.
Posto isto...não sejas preguiçoso  :yb665:  e vai à maré catá-los.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

01.12.2009

Chrysus, um peixe engraçado... quando as luzes apagam é vê-lo a rondar o local onde pretende dormir, por vezes com os palhaços a defenderem o seu canto e território, até que o chrysus decide-se e mergulha no areão para mais uma noite de descanso...  :Cool:   :SbSourire2:   :Vitoria:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

os palhaços ficaram a pensar "onde é que está  o outro pá?"  :yb624:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Jorge,

Na poça onde por vezes recolho água já tentei apanhar nassários e eremitas mas nunca apareceram nenhuns... ou não apreciam mexilhão, ou não há mesmo nenhum lá... rsrs... só consigo arranjar burriés, que por acaso até tou a precisar de alguns, são bons para aquelas algas verdes filamentosas tipo cabelos... Se bem que agora pelo Inverno, por experiência de anos anteriores, estes bichos devem escassear... 

De resto, se alguém souber onde possa arranjar nassários, realmente gostava de arranjar mais alguns.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> os palhaços ficaram a pensar "onde é que está  o outro pá?"


hehehe... os palhaços agora devem ficar surpreendidos todos os dias... à noite, o chrysus desaparece e eles pensam "aha! já nos livrámos dele!"... só que de manhã, acordam e lá está o peixe amarelo... "kum kanato, o gajo voltou??"  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> 01.12.2009
> 
> Chrysus, um peixe engraçado... quando as luzes apagam é vê-lo a rondar o local onde pretende dormir, por vezes com os palhaços a defenderem o seu canto e território, até que o chrysus decide-se e mergulha no areão para mais uma noite de descanso...


 :Olá:  Artur

Esse coral com a chuva de areia que leva  :yb665: ...como se está a portar  :SbQuestion2: 

Os nassários não ficam em poças,mas em zonas de areia entre rochas na maré baixa,onde as rochas circundantes tenham algumas algas ...e sim...no inverno è mais difícil catá-los,mas aparecem sempre alguns...nessas zonas experimenta colocar uma sardinha mal cheirosa ou outra (um pouco de bacalhau também costuma resultar).
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Jorge,

O amplexidiscus rosa? De vez em quando fica encolhido mas acho que mais por causa do ocellaris que o adoptou como "anémona"...  :SbSourire2:  a areia acho que não o tem afectado muito... 

A poça que referi fica mesmo nas rochas e tem o fundo cheio de areia fina, água límpida e algas tipo alface-do-mar nas beiras. Lá costumo encontrar camarões espinho, peixes tipo blennies/gobbies (aqui conhecidos por ranhosas), caranguejos, burriés, ouriços... só nunca vi nassários nem eremitas...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Jorge,
> 
> O amplexidiscus rosa? De vez em quando fica encolhido mas acho que mais por causa do ocellaris que o adoptou como "anémona"...  a areia acho que não o tem afectado muito... 
> 
> A poça que referi fica mesmo nas rochas e tem o fundo cheio de areia fina, água límpida e algas tipo alface-do-mar nas beiras. Lá costumo encontrar camarões espinho, peixes tipo blennies/gobbies (aqui conhecidos por ranhosas), caranguejos, burriés, ouriços... só nunca vi nassários nem eremitas...


 :Olá:  Artur

Vou contar-te uma história:
Ìa à maré com um colega de profissão e hobby...ele apanhava N nassários...e eu a hanhar...até que percebi que eles são da cor da areia e aí a necessidade de olhar com olhos de ver...hoge dou-lhe cartas na colecta  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## NunoAlexandre

as vezes as búzio vazio ou aparentemente vazio esta la um eremita, eu cá em baixo tenho uma vantagem , tenho a ria formosa e a ria de alvor que e do melhor a nível nacional desde eremitas nassarius, cerites , ofiuros. :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, vou tentar isso, obrigado pelas dicas  :SbOk:  De qualquer forma, só lá para início de verão porque agora ficaria congelado...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 01.12.2009

mais algumas...

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Artur,

Estou a gostar de ver a evolução do teu nano :SbOk:  esta cada vez melhor e esses corais duros estao no bom caminho...
Parabens

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos e Vídeos... 04.12.2009

(em edição)

Recife54 - 04 Dezembro 2009 - Clip 01 on VimeoRecife54 - 04 Dezembro 2009 - Clip 02 - Geral on VimeoRecife54 - 04 Dezembro 2009 - Clip 03 on VimeoRecife54 - 04 Dezembro 2009 - Clip 04 - Lado a Lado on VimeoRecife54 - 04 Dezembro 2009 - Clip 05 on Vimeo

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Esta um nano muito bonito Artur. 

Não achas que esse Zebrassoma+Hepatus+Filefish andarão um bocado tontos de nadar em tão pouco espaço....? :yb665:  :yb665: 

Abraço !

----------


## Nuno Silveira

Boa noite
Já há uma catrefada de tempo que cá não vinha. Vejo que o nano continua com bastante vida, e com muito bom aspecto.
O que acho realmente é que os peixitos não têm muito espaço para nadar (para quando aquário maior?), são peixes que realmente só conseguimos aperceber-nos da sua beleza quando nadam com muito espaço e podem esticar as barbatanas.

A meu ver o interessante dos nanos, é ser tudo em ponto pequeno não tendo nada que automaticamente puxe a nossa vista (claro que para as visitas é sempre bom te uma peça de exposição que encha o olho), mas para mim os nanos servem essencialmente para poder reparar em pequenos pormenores que num aquário maior e com maior biodiversidade passam despercebidos. 
Mas é uma coisa que vai de cada um, e com isto espero que não te ofendas!

Até porque segundo o que julgo é dos poucos nano-recife em Portugal que tem tido um "diário" na net como deve ser. E que tem servido de apoio ao inicio de muitos nanos por aí (falo por mim).


Abraço e bom ano novo

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas Artur,
> 
> Estou a gostar de ver a evolução do teu nano esta cada vez melhor e esses corais duros estao no bom caminho...
> Parabens
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Helder


Boas Helder,

Obrigado pelas palavras  :SbOk:  Ainda não coloquei fotos mais recentes, mas o nano nestas últimas semanas anda um pouco fora do normal, pois uma vez retirei a rocha para limpar o areão, doutra vez retirei umas bases de eggcrate, então o layout no último mês e tal tem estado uma coisa medonha... mas já fico contente com os sps não piorarem... aliás com uns aumentos dos nitratos 2.5 a 5 e fosfatos 0.25 a 0.5, umas algas verdes tipo cabelos apareceram, então tive receio, mas com TPA e umas novas resinas Deltec, espero conseguir controlar...  :yb663:   :SbSourire2: 




> Esta um nano muito bonito Artur. 
> 
> Não achas que esse Zebrassoma+Hepatus+Filefish andarão um bocado tontos de nadar em tão pouco espaço....?
> 
> Abraço !


Obrigado Gonçalo  :SbOk:  Por enquanto não acho...  :yb665:  de qualquer forma, trouxe o hepatus com um upgrade do aqua previsto a médio prazo, o peixe-folha trouxe apenas para controlar aiptásias mas entretanto gostei muito dele e adapta-se muito bem, e agora no último mês veio o flavescens com a decisão de a curto prazo, até final de março, arranjar nova casa para todos...  :SbSourire2: 




> Boa noite
> Já há uma catrefada de tempo que cá não vinha. Vejo que o nano continua com bastante vida, e com muito bom aspecto.
> O que acho realmente é que os peixitos não têm muito espaço para nadar (para quando aquário maior?), são peixes que realmente só conseguimos aperceber-nos da sua beleza quando nadam com muito espaço e podem esticar as barbatanas.
> 
> A meu ver o interessante dos nanos, é ser tudo em ponto pequeno não tendo nada que automaticamente puxe a nossa vista (claro que para as visitas é sempre bom te uma peça de exposição que encha o olho), mas para mim os nanos servem essencialmente para poder reparar em pequenos pormenores que num aquário maior e com maior biodiversidade passam despercebidos. 
> Mas é uma coisa que vai de cada um, e com isto espero que não te ofendas!
> 
> Até porque segundo o que julgo é dos poucos nano-recife em Portugal que tem tido um "diário" na net como deve ser. E que tem servido de apoio ao inicio de muitos nanos por aí (falo por mim).
> 
> ...


Boas Nuno,

A chegada do flavescens no mês de Dezembro foi fruto de uma decisão que tomei de passar do nano para um sistema maior a curto prazo.

Defini cerca de três meses, para preparar uma nova solução a estar pronta a iniciar até finais de Março.

A opção ideal, que depende de negociações aqui em casa, seria passar para um novo aquário entre os 100 e 200 litros. A segunda opção passa por desmontar isto... Aqua200 - 18 Junho 2009 on Vimeo... um aquário de água doce que tenho no quarto, de 120cm e 200 litros, que me irá custar bastante arranjar novos lares para uns exemplares que estão comigo há cerca de três anos e tal... E a terceira e última opção, é não ter condições para os cirurgiões e "devolvê-los" para novos lares...  :yb665:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Novidades...

03.Dez.2009 - Alteração da calha de iluminação: troquei a calha por uma da mesma marca mas com capacidade para 4 x T5. Permite uma melhor distribuição da luz, particularmente pela maior largura, bem como uma maior versatilidade em termos de combinação de lâmpadas com temperaturas de cor diferentes. Apesar de não pretender usar mais de 2 a 3 lâmpadas, permite colocá-las mais espaçadas. A calha anterior era um pouco estreita e a área mais atrás do aqua ficava menos iluminada. Agora está bem melhor.  :SbOk: 

??.Jan.2010 - Entrada de 3 Turbos Sp.

??.Jan.2010 - Entrada de 1 x Holothuria Sp. "Pepino do mar castanho com espinhos" para ver se ajuda a limpar o areão. Aparentemente é dos poucos não perigosos, ou seja, não libertam toxinas...

??.Jan.2010 - Entrada de 10 Nassarios (acrescentados a 1 já existente)

De resto, o nano continua com o layout "caótico" e pouco apresentável....  :Whistle:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Artur,

Realmente a evolução do teu nano tem sido fantástica. Quem o viu e quem o vê. Parece-me com muito bom aspecto  :tutasla: 

No entanto, vou ser repetitivo mas tem de ser: um hepatus e um flavescens nesse aquário? Eu sei que tu és um aquarista interessado, lês bastante, tens consciência e sabes perfeitamente que esses dois peixes merecem um lugar diferente. Além disso, olhar para um video do teu aquário com esses dois bacalhaus (em proporção) nem me deixa apreciar o verdadeiro valor do recife que aí tens... espero que despaches esses dois peixes o mais rápido possível. Existem outras soluções, bem mais bonitas, apropriadas à tua litragem.

Manter um nano recife é uma tarefa muito mais difícil do que manter um aquário de 200 ou 300 litros. Tu tens vindo a provar que és capaz de ultrapassar as limitações impostas pelo pequeno volume, evidenciando assim a tua capacidade, evolução e arte para a manutenção de recifes. Não deites tudo a perder por causa de um impulso.

E é tudo

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

A Acropora formosa está um bocado "pálida" e aparentemente infestada com muitos pontos brancos que serão parasitas (que consigo ver a mexerem-se)...

    

Dá para tratar?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Nuno,

Obrigado pelas palavras e sugestões.  :SbOk:  O Hepatus e o Flavescens entraram no aquário já com uma solução em perspectiva a ser implementada a médio e curto prazo, respectivamente. Em Dezembro defini o prazo limite de final de Março para ter a solução decidida.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Já há algum tempo que não actualizava...

Fotos... 22.02.2010 [parte 1/2]

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 22.02.2010 [parte 2/2]

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Vídeos... 08.03.2010

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Artur,

Vais-me perdoar a minha franqueza, mas acho que acima de tudo devemos ser coerentes e consistentes.

Temos sempre vindo a criticar/alertar/aconselhar quem tem tendência a colocar animais em espaços claramente subdimensionados.

O teu aquário sempre foi um aquário de referência, mas sinceramente ao ver estes videos a beleza do aquário perde-se completamente em detrimento da pena que dá observar 3 peixes enormes em 40 litros de agua (certamente que teras 14 ou mais ocupado por corais e rochas) 

São 3 seres vivos enormes enclausurados num espaço minusculo........(menos de 13 litros para cada um) :Admirado: 

Não querendo interferir no teu caminho, acho que o melhor contributo que poderias fazer a este hobby era entregar os teus peixes a quem tenha espaço apropriado para eles, devolvendo assim de novo aos nossos olhos o prazer de visionar um aquário com corais bonitos e dimensionado de forma apropriada.

Abraço !

----------


## Jose Neves

ainda consegue mexer os olhos portanto não há crise :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Gonçalo,

A ideia é ter estes peixes temporariamente neste nano, entretanto fazendo uma espécie de quarentena, e a curto prazo, neste momento a muito curto prazo, colocá-los num aquário adequado para médio e longo prazo, seja num meu outro aqua de 200 litros, seja num novo sistema meu, seja em último caso num aquário da loja ou de outro aquariofilista.  :SbOk:

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Ta com muito bom aspecto.mas acho o zebrasoma muiti grande para o aquario esse peixe devia estar em um aquario de 200l oumias litros

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Ta com muito bom aspecto.mas acho o zebrasoma muiti grande para o aquario esse peixe devia estar em um aquario de 200l oumias litros


Eu acho que o Artur devia aproveitar esta pseudo-quarentena e pintar o Flavescens de azul...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Agora a sério, o Artur já referiu diversas vezes que um aqua maior vem a caminho... se bem me recordo, Março seria o limite.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Agora a sério, o Artur já referiu diversas vezes que um aqua maior vem a caminho... se bem me recordo, Março seria o limite.


Boas Pedro, 

Nem mais, é isso mesmo  :SbOk:  Mas eu reconheço que alguns dos meus posts anteriores podem ser algo extensos então é normal o pessoal não ter lido os planos  :SbSourire2:  Até final deste mês, umas duas semanas, terei a solução definida.  :Pracima:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Novas,

A semana passada, finalmente, boas notícias, tive luz verde da família para deitar sal no aquário doce de 200 litros do quarto.  :yb663:   :SbSourire2: 

A hipótese de substituir o nano, que está num móvel da cozinha, está posta de parte, até porque o espaço dava possivelmente para apenas uns 160 litros, e o móvel da louça não foi projectado para suportar grandes pesos, pelo que havia o risco de não aguentar um aquário maior.

Por outro lado, no quarto tenho o aquário de 117x37x55 (240 litros brutos... 190 úteis). Como gostava de manter os peixes de água doce e a minha namorada ofereceu-se para tratar deles, irei levar os peixes para Coimbra, onde ela mora, e para isso tenho algumas hipóteses.

Poderei levar para lá o actual sistema e comprar um novo aquário. Ou então comprar um novo aquário e transformar este em salgado. Por acaso tenho aqui um móvel para Juwel Rio 240 (120x40x50), já há um ano, para uma altura em que pensava já num upgrade do nano. Então uma hipótese era instalar um novo reef, com um novo Juwel 240 litros brutos. Litragem semelhante ao actual doce, mas ligeiramente mais largo e mais baixo. Mas o que eu gostava mesmo, tendo em conta que no quarto tenho um espaço livre no sistema actual que daria para uns 140cm x 50cm (ou mesmo 60cm de largura). Então o que estava a gostar mesmo era de um tipo o Juwel 300 (120cm x 50cm x 50cm), só que além de ser um pouco mais caro, o móvel que já tenho só tem 40cm de largura. Será que aguenta com um aqua de 50cm de largura?  :yb665:  E se optasse por um aquário menos comprido, tipo de 100cm, acho que poderia optar pelos 60cm de largura, e uns 50 a 60cm de altura. Agora só me resta tomar esta decisão final.

A mudança dos peixes e aqua doce poderei fazer a partir de dia 5 de Abril. E a partir daí, no caso de optar por aquário novo, numa questão de dias já poderei começar a ciclar o novo reef. Entretanto e para tentar adiantar o ciclo, estava a pensar colocar uma caixa de plástico, com uns 20 a 30 litros, a rodar desde já, com alguma rocha que tirei há tempos do nano e alguma rocha viva nova, para ir adiantando a criação das bactérias. E mais tarde, com o aquário principal pronto, colocava a caixa dentro dele ou a circular água tipo sump. O que acham? É que como à partida irei manter o nano na cozinha, provavelmente apenas para corais moles, quarentena, e dois ou três peixes nano, não estava a pensar passar a actual rocha viva para o novo sistema, apesar de também não colocar de parte esta hipótese.

Ou seja, neste momento, e numa questão de uma semana (ou duas no máximo), estarei em condições para iniciar novo projecto. Pelo menos com 190 litros úteis e, possivelmente, até uns 300 litros...  :SbSourire2: 

Nesta fase estou mais inclinado a não usar sump, a não ser talvez com um overflow, então iria utilizar uma caixa preta interna para colocar, carvão activo, resinas e idealmente um filterbag. Assim poupo bastante no consumo duma bomba de reposição, que segundo vi, não anda abaixo dos 40 a 50W...  :EEK!: 

Entretanto, esta semana irei levantar um escumador que adquiri em segunda mão, Deltec APF600, que provavelmente irei aplicar tipo "hang on". E que parece ser adequado até uns 400 litros ou mais, com sobrepopulação  :SbOk: 

De resto, aproveitando algum equipamento do sistema actual, acho que no geral já tenho o suficiente para arrancar com o sistema. Mais logo coloco aqui a lista do material disponível e o que pretendo adquirir, bem como o setup geral.

Entretanto, dicas sobre a melhor forma de fazer o ciclo do novo sistema, e sobre a transferência dos peixes do nano para o novo, serão muito bemvindas  :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Então, aqui está a lista de equipamento para o Novo Projecto do 2º Reef:
(cores: já tenho; a adquirir/escolher)

*Mano Grande do Recife54*

Aquário (200 a 300 litros)
Rena Calypso 117x37x55 (240 litros brutos)Juwel Rio 240 (120x40x50)Juwel Rio 300 (120x50x50)Sohal 100x60x60Blau Gran Cubic 122x50x50 cm

Iluminação (200W?)
Calha 2x54W T5 (108W)2 x Aquabeam 500 Marine White (24W LED <=> 48W T5?)2 x Réguas T8 36W (72W)Blau 4x54W T5?

Escumador (600 litros?)
Deltec APF600

Osmose Inversa
Osmose Inversa 190 l/d 5 estágios?

Termostato (200W/300W?)
Rena 200W?Jagger 200W?2 x Jagger 150W? 

Circulação (6000l/h?)
2 x Tunze 6025 (2500l/h) = 5000l/hAquaClear 70 (1200l/h)AquaClear 110 (1900l/h)Vortech MP40?

Areão (12.5l? 12.5kg?)
Natures Ocean Aragonite sugar-size 9kg?

Rocha Viva (30kg?)
8kg (Recife54?)22kg

Refúgio
CPR Aquafuge 2 Large

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Viva Artur,
aqui fica a minha sugestão ...




> Então, aqui está a lista de equipamento para o Novo Projecto do 2º Reef:
> (cores: já tenho; a adquirir/escolher)
> 
> *Mano Grande do Recife54*
> 
> Aquário (200 a 300 litros)
> Rena Calypso 117x37x55 (240 litros brutos)Juwel Rio 240 (120x40x50)Juwel Rio 300 (120x50x50)Sohal 100x60x60Blau Gran Cubic 122x50x50 cm
> 
> *Sohal 100x60x60* vale mais ser mais largo que comprido.
> ...


*Dispensável* é a minha opinião, uma boa rocha viva, um bom escumador e *o ciclo bem feito* juntamente com a osmose o refugio dá mais trabalhos que proveitos.

*Sem duvida alguma uma sump*

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Ola Artur

Se fosse eu escolhia os seguintes equipamentos:

Aquário:

   4. 100x60x60

Iluminação (200W?)

   2. 2 x Aquabeam 500 Marine White (24W LED <=> 48W T5?)
   3. 8 x 39w T5

Escumador (600 litros?)

       Deltec APF600 (tenho um e esta 5*****)

Osmose Inversa:

       Osmose Inversa 190 l/d 5 estágios

Termostato (200W/300W?)

   3. 2 x Jagger 150W

Circulação:

   4. Vortech MP40

Areão:

Natures Ocean Aragonite sugar-size 9kg (Esses quilos depende aquilo que queres fazer, claro são gostos)

Rocha Viva

   2. 22kg mais ao menos. (Alguns tem poucos e outros muitos, isso depende aquilo que queres fazer no aquário)

Refúgio

Eu fazia na sump era mais pratico.


Agora e só escolheres bem os equipamentos e vais ter ai um aquário em pêras.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

O material que já tenho (a verde) é apenas material que posso utilizar desde já, para a fase de ciclo, mas que não será definitivo, até arranjar o mais adequado (a laranja).  :SbOk3: 

Em relação ao refúgio hang-on era mais para ter um espaço de criação de copepods, sem que os mesmos sejam trucidados pela bomba de retorno...  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:   :SbOk: 

De momento estou inclinado a mudar o aquário, o actual de água doce passa a ser alojado e mantido pela namorada, e para o 2º reef estou ainda a decidir o novo sistema. Entretanto encontrei mais umas opções interessantes.

O escumador é um Deltec APF 600, do Pedro Carvalho. Passei ontem em Coimbra e já o trouxe. Apesar de ter chegado ao Porto a casa tarde, por volta da 1:00 da manhã, passado uma ou duas horitas consegui testá-lo numa pequena caixa de plástico de 20 litros (que iniciei na quarta-feira para curar um areão e pedaços de rocha / frags excedentes do nano, bem como adiantar um pouco o ciclo), e passado nem 2 minutos já estava a espumar para o copo. Parece-me de facto excelente. Uma coisa que gostei muito foi o consumo da Aquabee UP/2000 AS, de apenas 10W. Para o teste usei uma bomba Rena de 580l/h de 5W para alimentá-lo, mas se for alimentado por gravidade em queda para a sump, parece-me ser bastante eficiente no consumo de electricidade. 
Por acaso pensei que poderia usar uma bomba destas Aquabee, mas com rotor standard em vez de needlewheel, para usar como retorno da sump para o aqua. 10W de consumo, 2000l/h e altura máxima de elevação 1.6m. O que acham?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Teste do escumador Deltec APF600... 02.Abril.2010

Fotos...

            

Videos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Hipóteses para aquário e mesa/suporte, com novas opções...

Aquário (200 a 400 litros)
Blau Aquarium Cubic 92x50x50 foto aquário e móvelRena 100x50x50 + Móvel Rena + Sump (usado)Sohal 110x60x60 + Estrutura aço inox + Sump (2ª mão)Juwel Rio 240 (120x40x50)Juwel Rio 300 (120x50x50)Blau Gran Cubic 122x50x50 cm + Móvel Blau Juwel Rio 400 (150x50x50)Blau Gran Cubic 152x60x60

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Há cerca de 2 ou mais dias que não tenho visto o camarão amboinensis... por vezes escondia-se atrás da rocha ou equipamento, mas no dia seguinte aparecia, especialmente na hora da comida... Agora nem nessa altura... não faço ideia do que lhe aconteceu... não encontro vestígios de casca nem antenas... estranho...  :Admirado:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Ponto de situação...

O aquário de água doce já foi transportado para o novo lar (casa da namorada) e o espaço para o novo sistema já se encontra livre. Carregar com o aquário deu uma trabalheira dos diabos, mas lá conseguimos.  :SbSourire2: 

Entretanto tenho reservado um sistema em segunda mão, com aquário 110x60x60 (vidro 15mm), estrutura em aço inox e sump, concebidos pela Sohal, que irei levantar dentro de alguns dias.  :SbOk: 

Escumador, já tenho o APF600 a funcionar no Recife54 e parece-me excelente.

Iluminação, Circulação, tenho algum material temporário, enquanto não arranjo os equipamentos mais pretendidos, que penso servirá para usar durante a fase do ciclo.

Um sistema de osmose inversa, será uma das próximas prioridades. Possivelmente o Aquili 4 estágios ou o Purewater 5 estágios.

Termostato não será problema, arranjo facilmente uns Jagger 150, 200 ou 300 watts.

Outra das prioridades é o areão. Gostava de colocar daquele muito fino, conhecido por sugar-size. Estou inclinado para o Natures Ocean Aragonite white #0. Encontrei uma loja on-line, sediada na Póvoa de Varzim, que poderei encomendar. De resto não tenho visto em lojas físicas que tenho visitado... Alguma dica onde arranjar?  :SbQuestion2:  Na volta, encomendo dessa loja e os portes ficam no máximo uns 11.60 euros até 20kg...

Entretanto, quando já estiver preparado para arrancar com o sistema, criarei um novo tópico.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Criei um novo tópico para a montagem do novo sistema...

 Recife396 (Mano maior do Recife54) - Montagem e Instalação

 :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Hoje apanhei um pequeno susto... houve uma falha de electricidade por volta do 12:30... parece que houve uma avaria aqui na zona, da rede da EDP... e só voltou por volta das 15:20, ou seja, quase 3 horas seguidas sem electricidade...

Na primeira hora nada de grave... a temperatura ambiente na divisão do aquário (cozinha) rondava os 23ºC e a do aquário acho que não chegou a baixar dos 25 ou 24ºC... Os peixes aguentaram-se bem.

Na segunda hora, pareceu-me notar alguma respiração rápida dos peixes e com tendência a ficarem mais parados e alguns irem mais para a superfície. Entretanto já tinha remexido a água periodicamente com um pedaço de plástico, mas lembrei-me também de encher um recipiente de 1 litro de água do aquário, colocá-lo numa prateleira acima, e com mangueira de bomba de ar e torneira, fazer um pinga-pinga lento para agitar a superfície. Os peixes estavam mais ou menos bem.

Na terceira hora notei claramente os peixes mais ofegantes, juntos à superfície. Aí comecei a ficar bastante preocupado. Continuei com o remexer da água, o pinga-pinga também continuava, mas acho que era preciso algo mais. Então lembrei-me que tenho uma Tunze Dosing Pump (das utilizadas no kit de auto-top), bem como umas caixas para pilhas AA. Então fui buscá-la, arranjei uma caixa para duas pilhas pequenas (AA de 1.5V cada). Testei e funcionava bem, com um fluxo apesar de algo lento (a bomba está normalmente alimentada a 12V, mas funciona também a 9V, 6V, e pelos vistos até 3V, com fluxo ultra-rápido a ultra-lento). Coloquei-a no nano reef e aquilo fazia um género de repuxo dos lagos, com a queda a gerar algumas bolhas. A maioria dos peixes dirigiu-se para esse local. Pareceu-me que estava a resultar. Entretanto uns minutos depois volta a electricidade. Voltou logo tudo a funcionar e liguei também o escumador e a bomba de circulação Tunze 6025, para re-oxigenar a água rapidamente. Alguns dos peixes pareciam meio abananados, mas uma meia hora depois já estavam rijos como sempre.  :SbOk: 

Moral da história: se eu não estivesse por perto a procurar oxigenar a água manualmente, possivelmente esta quebra de 3 horas de electricidade podia ter afectado os peixes, possivelmente alguns nem se safavam...

A sorte é que começou perto da hora de almoço, a minha UPS do PC do quarto começou a apitar com a falha de luz, e tive oportunidade de efectuar os "primeiros-socorros" a oxigenar minimamente a água.

Entretanto pensei, o filtro hang-on de cascata Aquaclear 70, bem como os modelos 50, 30, 20, acho que em todos eles o consumo da bomba é de apenas 5W. Se tivesse o filtro ligado a uma UPS possivelmente aguentaria a circulação e oxigenação por algumas horas...  :SbQuestion2: 

No final não passou de um susto, mas também um pequeno alerta para tomar novas medidas para futuras ocorrências. Aqui era raro a luz falhar por mais de meia hora ou uma hora. Desta vez acho que bateu os recordes... e os peixes às tantas iam bater as botas...  :yb665:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Grande post, principalmente porque desmonta metade das teorias da conspiração relacionadas com as UPS.

UPS para quê?

Simples, para um termoestato de reserva, de preferência de pouca potência e "programado" para 22-23 graus e qualquer coisa que vá agitando a água.

(é óbvio que esta é uma solução para 3-6 horas  :Smile:  )

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Grande post, principalmente porque desmonta metade das teorias da conspiração relacionadas com as UPS.
> 
> UPS para quê?
> 
> Simples, para um termoestato de reserva, de preferência de pouca potência e "programado" para 22-23 graus e qualquer coisa que vá agitando a água.
> 
> (é óbvio que esta é uma solução para 3-6 horas  )


Boas Bruno,

Realmente as UPS dão jeito. Mesmo no meu caso, que não está ligada ao aquário, mas quando a luz vai abaixo começa a apitar, um tipo fica logo avisado, então pelo menos é um bom alarme, especialmente se houver alguém por casa.  :SbSourire2: 

Por sorte o tempo tem estado relativamente ameno, então a temperatura não foi problema. Se fosse por exemplo no inverno, ui, além da oxigenação, tinha de controlar a temperatura... O fogão eléctrico... tinha de ir a um supermercado comprar uns fósforos ou um camping-gás.  :SbSourire2: 
Agora tive uma ideia, que tal uma destas dosing pumps ligadas a uma UPS, a fazer closed-loop por um tacho, com tubo de entrada e saída. Se ocorrer uma falha com tempo frio, a oxigenação está garantida (tubo de saída a nível um pouco superior ao da água) e com o tacho, facilmente ligamos uma fonte de calor com um isqueiro ou o fogareiro a gás...  :SbSourire2:  hehehe

Mas pelo menos para a circulação acho que deve resultar. 5W ligados a uma UPS de 500VA, acho que dará para algumas horas... Já o termostato, mesmo de baixa potência, pode ser mais complicado... há sempre o recurso à água aquecida colocada em garrafas a boiar no aquário.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Artur

No Brasil, há relatos de aquariofilistas que usam Luminárias de Emergência, como forma auxiliar de suporte de vida...

Na ausência de energia eléctrica, o dispositivo entra automaticamente em funcionamento. Funciona óbvio para bombas de baixo consumo, como essa que usaste...

ESYLUX - Luminárias de emergência

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jose Neves

Já estive + - 5 horas sem luz e não tive problema nenhum.

Relembro os peixes fazem viagens de dias dentro de sacos e os corais também.

Se a temperatura baixar gradualmente penso que não há nenhum problema.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Muito interessante, bem lembrado!  :SbOk: 

Boas José,

No meu caso foi mais crítico devido à pouca litragem do nano e ao hiperpovoamento actual...  :yb665: 

A temperatura é um problema especialmente no Inverno, mesmo baixando gradualmente, mas para os 18ºC por exemplo...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Novidades... 16.Junho.2010

Ao observar o aquário não via o sixline... olhei para ele em diversas alturas e nada... pensei o pior... e lá estava... atrás do aquário perto do lado direito...  :Icon Cry:  Não percebi por que motivo terá saltado... Se bem que por uma ou duas vezes o tenha visto a provocar o ocellaris maior (acho que é fêmea) e a levar uns "raspanetes" dela...  :Admirado: 

Entretanto, a ver se não tenho mais perdas no nano, resolvi passar o peixe-folha para o novo sistema. Retirei-o com uma rede para um tupperware de plástico. Ele tem uma força incrível, mesmo na rede e na caixa, abanava-se e deitava uns "litros" de água pelo ar. Entretanto acalmou-se, fiz a aclimatização no novo aquário (temperatura e mistura de água). E lá entrou pacificamente. Passados 10 ou 15 minutos já estava a atirar-se à comida. E a explorar a rocha e as redondezas.  :SbSourire2:

----------

